# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Ξένα υπερωκεάνεια για Έλληνες μετανάστες [Foreign liners for Greek Immigrants]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Alice_

*Alice* was a small Austrian ocean liner that was used by many Greek immigrants to the United States. 

She was built in 1907 by Russell & Co in Glasgow, Scotland. She had 6,122 tons and triple expansion engines with twin screws. She was 415 ft long and 49.5 ft wide. The attached postcard is from my personal collection and shows her in its glory in 1908.

But she was a rather small and not very popular ship. She was definitely _an immigrant ship_ and carried 1,625 passengers, of which just 50 (!) in first class, 75 in second class and 1,500 in third class. She had just one funnel and two masts. The readers of this site recall that immigrants of those days were selecting their boats for transfer to the States _based on the number of funnels_ as mor efunnels meant better ships! In fact, some ships of HAPAG and other companies had additional fake funnels to impress their customers.

*Alice* did not have a steerage class but rather huge rooms or enclosed areas with primitive bank beds, stationing typically 50 to 60 per room. She was part of the _Unione Austro-Americana_, known also as _Cosulich Line_. Old documents state that the Cosulich family was more "humane" in their treatment of these immigrants with respect to others, especially the French _Messageries_ and _Fabre_ companies.

_Cosulich_ was based in Trieste (the Greek Tergesti) which along with Venice and Vienna were _the three major European "Greek Centers"_ of the pre-1821 period. Trieste continued to have a significant Greek population as late as 1912. For those readers who visit this wonderful city, a "must" is their visit of the Greek Orthodox cathedral of Aghios Nikolaos (_San Nicol&ograve; dei Greci_ (1787)) which is close to the center and the big square. This church by the architect Matteo Pertsch (1818), with bell-towers on both sides of the facade, follows the Austrian late baroque style. But please make sure you visit the Greek churchas the more impressive Orthodox church in town is the Serbian Orthodox church of Aghios Spyridon (_San Spiridione_)

Cosulich was established by _Callisto Cosulich_ (many names in Friuli and Veneto have last names ending in -ich) and his wife Maria Elisabetta Zar. The family had ten children. They moved to Trieste in 1890 and started with some small ships used for various special assignments. One of them, the 2,095 ton *Anna* of 1899 (see attached photograph) was in fact used in one of the Greek upheavals in Crete, although I do not know exactly which one. When _Unione Austro-Americana_ was established in 1903, two of its Greek managers insisted that at least on eof its ships stop in Patras. Thus, from 1907 on, *Alice* and her sisters *Kaiser Franz Joseph I* and *Sofia Hohenberg* (more on them later) were serving the route Trieste, Patras, Palermo, New York with stops also in Ragusa (Dubrovnik), Spalato (Split), Naples, Barcelona, or Las Palmas de Mallorca. And this is indeed the reason why *Alice* was a popular oceanliner for Greek immigrants... 

She was slow, with a service speed of 13 knots and a maximum speed of 15 knots but was less expensive than the big German and Italian ocean liners. In fact, its Patraic agent was extremely active and was recruiting poor farmers from Peloponnese giving a run for its money to *Moraitis*, the first Greek oceanliner that started service to New York also in 1907.

After 1912 she served mostly the Mediterranean route (to Palerma and Algiers) but in the middle of World War I (see second photograph showing a truly dilapidated _Alice_) she was transferred to the South American route. There she was seized by the Brazilian government in 1917 and was renamed *Asia*. She was given to France in 1919 as reparations and was assigned to Fabre Line. 

She was placed in the Marseilles-New York line but it was impossible to compete because by 1924 the immigration laws of the United States became very strict and she could not carry her typical _poorest of the poor_ customers, plus she had to compete with the wonderful French vessels of the 1920s, vessel such as the legendary *Paris*. 

Like many other wonderful ships in more recent times, she was transferred to various routes including carrying pilgrims from Algeria and Marocco to Mecca. There, she came to her end, destroyed by a fire on April 21, 1930. But *Alice* along with *Kaiser Franz Joseph I* and *Sofia Hohenberg* has a special place in the early Greek immigrants story...

NB: *Alice* should not be confused with *Princess Alice*. The passenger liner *Princess Alice* (1900) displaced 10,911 tons and was built by the A.G. Vulcan Shipyard in Stettin, Pomerania. She had been commissioned as *Kiautschou* by the HAPAG Shipping line of Hamburg in 1900, and was purchased and renamed by the North German Lloyd of Bremen in 1904. She was held an American port in 1917 upon their declaration of war.

Alice.jpg
_Alice_

Alice 2.jpg
_Alice_

Callisto Cosulich.jpg
_Callisto Cosulich_ 

Anna.jpg
_Anna_

----------


## τοξοτης

Τα στοιχεία που περιέχονται στο παρακάτω συν/νο είναι από την ιστοσελίδα <www.koutouzis.gr>

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια των όσων έγραψε ο Νίκος, έψαξα και βρήκα μια παλιά Ελληνική διαφήμιση της _Unione Austro-Americana._

austroamer1.jpg

Το πλοίο που εικονίζεται πρέπει να είναι το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, ένα πλοίο ναυπήγησης 1912 που με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε μόνο 2 χρόνια καθώς ο 1ος παγκόσμιος το κράτησε δεμένο στην Τεργέστη. Με την διάλυση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και την απώλεια των παραλίων, η εταιρεία μετανομάσεται το 1919 σε Cosulich Line, και συνεχίζει της δραστηριότητες της από την Τεργέστη.
Το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, μετανομάσεται _Presidente Wilson_ και συνεχίζει να περνάει από την Πάτρα.

Το 1929 πωλήται στη Lloyd Triestino και μετανομάσεται *Gange* για πλόες προς Απω Ανατολή. Στο δρομολόγιο του προς Αμερική το αντικαθιστούν τα *Saturnia* και* Vulcania*. Μια φωτογραφία ενός από τα δύο στην Πάτρα έχουμε εδώ.

Το 1936 μετανομάσεται _Marco Polo_ και ταξιδεύει μεταξύ Τεργέστης και Αλεξάνδρειας. Πιθανότατα θα πέρναγε και απο Ελληνικά λιμάνια. Την επόμενη χρόνια συνεχίζει για τη Adriatica στην ίδια γραμμή. 

Το τέλος του ήρθε με το 2ο παγκόσμιο. Κατασχεμένο απο τους Γερμανούς θα το αυτοβυθίσουν το 1945 για να μπλοκάρουν το λιμάνι της Τεργέστη. Το ναυάγιο του ανελκύστηκε και διαλύθηκε το 1949/50.

Για φωτογραφίες και απο το εσωτερικό του δείτε εδώ.
Καρτ ποστάλ με τα σινιάλα της Adriatica εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My friend _Ellinis_ caught me unprepared. Last night I was thinking it was time to present _the other two Unione Austro-Americana ships_ of importance to our Greek immigration to the USA... And I was thinking it would be appropriate to also mention the twoo great successors, _Vulcania_ and_ Saturnia..._ 

And here I wake up this morning and I read about ... *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*!

The third ship was *Sofia Hohenberg**.* She was built in Cantiere del'Arsenale of Muggia/Trieste in 1905, a true immigrant ship with 5,491 tons. She had length of 360 ft with beam of 48 ft. She had one funnel and a single screw. She could carry 1,550 passengers in third class, just 50 in second and 30 in first, She was launched in September 1905 and for two years she did 12 trips to New York starting from Trieste and often stopping at Patras, Palermo and/or Messina. But _she was slow_.... just 12 knots!

In August 1907 she was transferred to the New Orleans-South American route, although New Orleans was in the route for just one year (1907-08. Her last trips on this route (that I could find) were in 1913. 

From 1914-17 she was listed as a ship used... as _a frozen meat depot_ at Castelnuovo!... Early n 1918 she was used as a hospital ship in _Bocche di Cattaro_ (today's _Boka Kotorska_, the natural bay of _Kotor_ in Montenegro). In August 1918 she was transferred to _Cosulich Lines_. She was renamed *Sofia* and did a few more transatlantic trips. But by the early 1920s, 5,000 ton ships were too small for the competitive Italy-USA route. She was scrapped in 1929.

Here is a picture from http://www.agenziabozzo.it/vecchie_navi/B-Vapore/Navi_1850-1950_B_259_SOFIA_.htm
but I have some doubts as she is listed as *Sofia* in 1915. This is not possible as in 1915 she was not doing any routes and was not renamed yet.
Sofia.jpg

Here is another one.
Sofia sketch.JPG

By the way, recently I went through her passenger lists on the way to New York City. She seemed to be the favorite ship of emigrants from Banat, Bukovina, Bosnia, Montenegro and Western Romania. There were, however, a few Greeks in her lists.

____________

** For those still wondering, _Sofia Hohenberg_ (1868-1914) was the wife of Crown Prince Franz Ferdinand of the Austro-hungarian Empire. She was assassinated along with her husband by _Gavrilo Princip_ in Sarajevo on June 28, 1914 and this sparked the beginning of World War I.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

For those interested in the European passenger ships and their dates of travel to the USA, the following site maybe helpful. It is a copy of (most of the pages) of the _Morton Allan Directory of European Passenger Steamship Arrivals_

http://books.google.com/books?id=yep...result#PPP1,M1

----------


## Ellinis

Tα δυο εικονιζόμενα ως Sofia, δεν μου φαίνονται για το ίδιο πλοίο. Το πρώτο μου θυμίζει εγγλέζικο σχέδιο με το ακομοδέσιο της γέφυρας να ξεχωρίζει απο το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι.

Υπήρχε ένα ακόμη πλοίο που έκανε υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια για τη Cosulich, το Martha Washington. Μήπως να είναι αυτό;

Ο πλήρης στόλος της Cosulich υπάρχει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I would say the two pictures of *Sofia Hohenberg* are of teh same ship. The sketch (No 2) maybe be an oversimplifying image by the artist.

*Martha Washington* was another important ship (1908, 8,500 tons). But she had two funnels as you can see below. She was not really involved in the Greek emigrants transfer.
Please look also at http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuil...p.asp?id=17908

Martha Washington1.jpg Martha Washington2.jpg

This is from the Ellis Island Web site:



> Built by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow, Scotland, 1908. 8,347 gross tons; 460 (bp) feet long; 58 feet wide. Steam triple expansion engines, twin screw. Service speed 17 knots. 2,190 passengers (60 first class, 130 second class, 2,000 third class).Two funnels and two masts. Two decks and shelter deck, steel. 
> Built for Austro-Americana Line, Austrian flag, in 1908 and named _Martha Washington_. Trieste-New York service. Laid up at New York 1914-17 owing to World War I. Seized by US Government, in 1917. Troopship service. Sold to Cosulich Line, Italian flag, in 1922. New York to Algiers, Venice and Trieste, later South America service. Sold to Lloyd Triestino, Italian flag, in 1933 and renamed *Tel Aviv*. Burned and scrapped in 1934.


Martha Washington.jpg

A nice _Cosulich_ ad from 1920 connects several of the ships mentioned above.

Cosulich ad 1930.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To Belvedere που αναφέρει η αφίσα επίσης πέρναγε από την Πάτρα.

Τα παρακάτω απο το theshiplists.com




> _BELVEDERE was built by Cantiere Navale Triestino, Monfalcone in 1913 for the Austrian company,_ _Unione Austriaca__. She was a 7,644 gross ton ship, length 418ft x beam 54ft, one funnel, two masts, single screw and a service speed of 12 knots. There was accommodation for 12-1st, 140-2nd and 1,274-3rd class passengers. Launched on 8/4/1913 for the South American service, but she sailed on 30/8/1913 on her maiden voyage from Trieste for Patras, Messina, Palermo, Algiers and New York. She commenced her last voyage on this service on 20/6/1914 and in 1918 served as a barracks for arsenal workers at Pola. After the war, following a change from Austrian to Italian rule, the company was re-established at Trieste as_ _Cosulich Societa Triestina di Navigazione__. She commenced her first postwar voyage on 10/4/1919 from Genoa to Messina and New York with troops. On 13/8/1919 she resumed passenger services from Trieste to Patras, Palermo, Naples and New York. She started her last crossing on 18/9/1922 when she sailed from Trieste for Naples, Algiers and New York and from 1922 - 1936 was used on the South American passenger service. From 1936 she was used for cargo only and in 1941 was seized by the US at Philadelphia and renamed AUDACIOUS. In June 1944 she was scuttled off the Normandy coast as part of "Operation Gooseberry" (Concrete harbour units) [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3,p.1333]_


Kαι η φωτογραφία του:
audacious as belvedere scuttled normandy 44.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What an ugly ship!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another company that provided regular service between Piraeus and various ports in the USA was _Cyprien Fabre Cie_. The _Fabre Lines_ has service from Piraeus to New York through Marseille.

Of course Tzamtzis in his book _Greek Oceanliners: 1907-1977_ mentions Fabre Line but only in passing. He shows photographs of *Canada* (pp 20 and 22 in the Greek edition) and *Patria* (p 21) but gives little further analysis

_Fabre Lines_ is a very old shipping company, perhaps not as famous as 
the bigger _Compagnie generale transatlantique (CGT_ or_ French line)_ 
and the _Compagnie de messageries maritimes_es) but quite serviceable.

Here is an advertisement of _Fabre Lines_ and two (similar yet different) pictures of _Canada._

Fabre had an ambitious schedule and as late as 1928 they were serving not only Piraeus but also Thessaloniki and Constantinople. For example, in 1931 _Patria_ was doing cruises from New York, Boston, Ponta Delgada (Azores), Lisbon, Tangier, Algiers, Palermo, Naples, Villefranche, Messina, Piraeus, Constantinople, Beirut, Haifa, Jaffa, Port Said, Alexandria, Malta, Syracuse (Sicily) and Marseilles.

_Fabre_ started as a small company of sailing ships and passenger ships in the Mediterranean Sea. It was fomred in 1881 as the _Compagnie francaise de navigation a vapeur Cyprien Fabre & compagnie_ . They had service to New York, then to New Orleans and South America, then back to New York until 1934 when they discontinued the service.

_Canada_ was a 1912 vessel of 9,684 tons that was scrapped in Wales in 1952. _Patria_ was the third ship with this name; she was a 1914 ship of 11,885 tons. She was chartered in 1932 by Messageries and purchased our ight bu them in 1940 only to be lost by sabotage in Haifa, Palestine in 1940 with approximately 280 dead.

Fabre.JPG Canada2.JPG 

Canada.jpg

Fabre2.jpg Patria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And one more set of three posters of _Fabre Lines_ is shown here

Fabre posters.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Επιτρέψτε μου να παραθέσω συν/να φωτ/φιες του <VULCANIA> που βρήκα στις δ/νσεις :
www.lilesnet.com 
www.garemaritime.com
www.geocities.com

Παρακαλώ διορθώστε αν κάτι είναι λάθος. 
VULCANIA_1.jpg 
vulcania_2.jpg 
vulcania_4.jpg 
VULCANIA_5.jpg 
vulcania_3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και αφού το VULCANIA έκανε το κύκλο του ως υπερωκεάνειο, μετετράπηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο CARIBIA για τη Siosa Line.

----------


## τοξοτης

Επιτρέψτε μου να παραθέσω πιο κάτω ακριβές απόσπασμα αφήγησης (επειδή μετανάστευση δεν ήταν μόνο πλοία αλλά και ζώα .....με συγχωρείτε άνθρωποι ήθελα να γράψω ) που βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα www.eviac.gr 

*ΟΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΟ*
 ¶λλο ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα των υποψηφίων μεταναστών ήταν η εξοικονόμηση του αρκετά σοβαρού για την εποχή εκείνη ποσού των 300-400 δρχ που χρειάζονταν για το εισιτήριο και τα έξοδα του ταξιδιού. Πολλοί ήταν αυτοί που δανείζονταν το ποσό αυτό υποθηκεύοντας τη μικρή κτηματική περιούσια στο χωριό, ελπίζοντας ότι γρήγορα θα εξοφλήσουν το χρέος με τη νέα δουλειά τους. Όμως το μέλλον τους επιφύλασσε δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις και συνήθως τα χρέη έμεναν ανεξόφλητα, έτσι ώστε οι αδίστακτοι τοκογλύφοι να αποκτούν εύκολα αμύθητες περιουσίες. Έτσι γινόταν ακόμη πιο δύσκολος ο δρόμος της επιστροφής, μια και η παλιννόστηση σήμαινε όχι μόνο ατίμωση αλλά και έλλειψη κάθε δυνατότητας επιβίωσης. Παράλληλα ο ανταγωνισμός ανάμεσα στις Υπερωκεάνιες Ατμοπλοϊκές Εταιρείες είχε αρχίσει να γίνεται όλο και πιο σκληρός. Σε κάποια περίοδο μάλιστα, το εισιτήριο από Πειραιά στη Νέα Υόρκη έφτασε μόλις τις 60 δραχμές. Βέβαια αυτό είχε να κάνει και με τις συνθήκες μεταφοράς των μεταναστών που από περιγραφές μαθαίνομε ότι η μεταφορά τους ήταν λίγο καλύτερη από εκείνη των ζώων. Η κατάσταση βελτιώθηκε αργότερα μετά το 1928 όταν οι αμερικανικές αρχές πήραν αυστηρά μέτρα ασφαλείας για τα πλοία που προσέγγιζαν στην Αμερική, καθώς και για τις συνθήκες καθαριότητας και διαβίωσης των μεταναστών στη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. 
*Η ΖΩΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΥΠΕΡΩΚΕΑΝΙΟ*
Πολλά έχουν γραφτεί για τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες μεταφέρθηκαν στην Αμερική οι χιλιάδες Έλληνες μετανάστες. Μετά τις απαραίτητες διατυπώσεις για την έκδοση της άδειας μετανάστευσης, το ξεψείριασμα, τον εμβολιασμό και την επιβίβαση τους στο πλοίο οι μετανάστες αντιμετώπιζαν μια κυριολεκτικά «άγρια» κατάσταση που εξαρτιόταν βεβαίως από την κατάσταση του πλοίου. Οι φτωχοί λοιπόν μετανάστες «πακετάρονταν» στα διαμερίσματα της τρίτης θέσης τα οποία είχαν καθαριστεί μονάχα την τελευταία μέρα πριν από την αναχώρηση, επειδή υπήρχε η επιθεώρηση της δημόσιας υγείας του λιμανιού. Στοιβαγμένοι λοιπόν σε αμπάρια, χωρίς επαρκή τροφή, φάρμακα, ρουχισμό και στοιχειώδεις ανέσεις ξεκινούσε το ταξίδι για τον παράδεισο που διαρκούσε 25 και περισσότερες ημέρες. Να τι γράφει η Μ. Σαραντοπούλου-Οικονομίδου που γνώρισε ως δημοσιογράφος από κοντά τους μετανάστες, στο βιβλίο της οι «Έλληνες της Αμερικής όπως τους είδα» (Νέα Υόρκη 1916). Χαρακτηρίζει το ταξίδι αυτό ως «τον πρώτον σταθμόν του εξευτελισμού και της ταπεινώσεως του μετανάστου, το αρχικόν σημείον καταρρακώσεως του ατομικού εγωισμού…Οι χώροι της τρίτης θέσεις ήταν κυριολεκτικά «πακεταρισμένοι» με σειρές από σιδερένια ή ξύλινα διώροφα κρεβάτια. Κάθε κρεβάτι είχε μάκρος 1.88 μέτρα και πλάτος 0.61 μέτρα με ύψος ανάμεσα στα δύο κρεβάτια 0.76 μέτρα. Δηλαδή αντιστοιχούσαν συνολικά 0,84 κυβικά μέτρα σε κάθε επιβάτη, έχοντας τις διαστάσεις περίπου όσο δύο φέρετρα …» Και τα κρεβάτια δεν ήταν στην πραγματικότητα τίποτε παρά πάνω από κάτι που θα μπορούσε χαρακτηρίσει σαν φτωχά στρωμένα ράφια. Τα στρώματα ήταν γεμισμένα με άχυρα ή φύκια και για μαξιλάρι αν δεν είχε προνοήσει να φέρει μόνος του ο μετανάστης χρησιμοποιούσε το σωσίβιο του. Προσφέρονταν μόνο μια κουβέρτα για κάθε επιβάτη και στα χειμωνιάτικα ταξίδια όλοι κοιμόνταν με τα ρούχα που φορούσαν για να ζεσταίνονται. Δεν υπήρχαν καρέκλες ή σκαμνιά, ούτε τραπέζι ή ντουλάπι, ούτε καν κρεμάστρες. Οι αποσκευές, τα ρούχα, τα σκεύη του φαγητού και όλα τα υπάρχοντα τους έπρεπε να βολευτούν ανάμεσα στα στενά αυτά κρεβάτια. Δεν υπήρχαν καλάθια αχρήστων ή δοχεία σκουπιδιών κι ακόμη οι εταιρείες δεν διέθεταν σακούλες για τους επιβάτες που θα ζαλίζονταν από την θαλασσοταραχή και θα έκαναν εμετό. 

*ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ*
«Ο επιβάτης ευρίσκει άνεσιν, περιποίησιν και καθαριότητα απαράμιλλον, τροφήν Ελληνικήν καθαράν και άφθονον, πλήρωμα ελληνικόν». Αυτά εκτός των άλλων έγραφε η διαφημιστική αφισέτα του ατμόπλοιου «Ο Θεμιστοκλής» 12.000 τόνων, που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1907. Όμως σε κάθε επιβάτη δινόταν με την επιβίβαση του στο πλοίο ένα κουτάλι, ένα πιρούνι, και μια τενεκεδένια καραβάνα. Όταν αναγγελλόταν το πρωινό συνήθως στις επτά παρά τέταρτο, όλοι στριμώχνονταν στο χώρο της διανομής καθώς δεν υπήρχε τραπεζαρία παρά μονάχα ένας χώρος σε κάποια άκρη με λίγα τραπέζια και μερικούς πάγκους, όπου συνήθως κάθονταν οι γυναίκες και τα παιδιά. Οι άντρες έπρεπε από τους χώρους σερβιρίσματος κρατώντας τις καραβάνες να βρουν κάποιο χώρο για να φάνε ή να βγουν στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα. Το φαγητό όμως ήταν τόσο κακομαγειρεμένο που σχεδόν δεν τρωγόταν. Συνήθως το μισό φαγητό που ετοιμάζονταν για τους μετανάστες κατέληγε τροφή για τα ψάρια του ωκεανού. Οι επιβάτες μπορούσαν να αγοράσουν από την καντίνα του πλοίου κάτι για να συμπληρώσουν το φαγητό τους, πράγμα που έκανε την ποιότητα του φαγητού χειρότερη, προκειμένου να αυξηθεί ο τζίρος της καντίνας. Διαβάζουμε στο «Συναξάρι» του Ανδρέα Κορδοπάτη για το φαγητό πάνω στο υπερωκεάνιο. «… Για φαγητό έσφαζαν και μας έδιναν κάτι παλιάλογα. Τα βλέπαμε τα είχαν στα αμπάρια και τα σιχαινόμασταν. Τρεις τέσσερις από εμάς τα έτρωγαν, έκλειναν τα μάτια, η καρδιά τους το δεχότανε. Οι άλλοι κινδυνεύαμε από ασιτία. Καμιά βδομάδα τη βγάλαμε μ΄ αυτά που είχαμε ψωνίσει στη Πάτρα. ¶λλα σωθήκανε. Μαζευτήκαμε τότε και πήγαμε στον καπετάνιο και τον παρακαλέσαμε να μαγειρεύουμε φασόλια, μπακαλιάρο, φακές. Καταφέραμε να βάλουμε μάγειρα δικό μας, ταξιδιώτη. Μας έδιναν κάτι ρέγκες με σκουλήκια, χαλασμένες, τις πετάγαμε. Μόλις τις πετάγαμε εμείς, βούταγαν Αλβανοί και άλλες φυλές, τις άρπαζαν»… 
*ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΕΙΠΝΟ*
Το τελευταίο δείπνο πριν την άφιξη στη Νέα Υόρκη έπρεπε να ήταν κάπως διαφορετικό. Μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει πολλές λιχουδιές όπως πατάτες τηγανητές. Είχε σκοπό φαίνεται να δώσει ένα τόνο ευχαρίστησης στην άφιξη και στην επιθεώρηση από τις Αμερικανικές υγειονομικές αρχές. Έπρεπε να δείχνουν ευχαριστημένοι, έτσι τους έλεγαν οι καμαρώτοι γιατί αλλιώτικα δεν θα σας αφήσουν να βγουν. 

Πηγή :eviac.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=196&Item  id

----------


## τοξοτης

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός (συγχωρείστε μου τυχόν λάθος) και προκειμένου να βοηθήσω στην έρευνά σας εψαξα και βρήκα από το Google/photo τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του
Kaiser Franz Josef I (2) από www.photoship.co.uk και 
Presidente Wilson (1)

Kaiser Franz Josef 01.jpg

Kaisar-I-Hind-01.jpg

PresidenteWilson.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για παλιά μεταναστευτικά πλοία οδηγήθηκα στο www.naxos.gr/images/paradosh/nax_metanastes.xls όπου εκεί κάποιος κ. Γιώργος Μανωλάς παραθέτει στοιχεία σχετικά με τις μεταναστεύσεις (Ονοματεπώνυμα, ηλικίες, ημερομηνίες και λιμάνια αναχωρήσεις και βέβαια τα ονόματα των πλοίων).
Τα στοιχεία αυτά τα επεξεργάσθηκα λίγο (αφαίρεσα ονοματεπώνυμα , ηλικίες και τις παραπάνω από μία ίδιες αναχωρήσεις ) και έφτιαξα τα πιο κάτω αρχεία όπου :
Στο 1.xls αναφέρονται οι αναχωρήσεις από Πειραιά για το διάστημα 1906-1924.
Στο 2.xls αναφέρονται οι αναχωρήσεις από Πάτρα για το διάστημα 1906-1924.
Στο 3.xls αναφέρονται λίγες αναχωρήσεις που έγιναν από Καλαμάτα και τέλος 
Στο 4.xls αναφέρονται αναχωρήσεις από λιμάνια της αλλοδαπής και για το διάστημα 1902-1924
Τα παραπάνω βέβαια είναι ένα δείγμα και δεν καλύπτει το σύνολο της μετανάστευσης. 
1.xls 
2.xls 
3.xls 
4.xls

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και αφού το VULCANIA έκανε το κύκλο του ως υπερωκεάνειο, μετετράπηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο CARIBIA για τη Siosa Line.


Here is an interesting contribution from Patras
Source:   http://2gym-patras.ach.sch.gr/Patras'port.htm

84] Η μετανάστευση για τον νέο κόσμο γινόταν διαμέσου Πατρών. " Πάτρα -Αμερική" ή Patras=America. Πώς ονομάζονταν τα πρώτα πλοία της διαδρομής Πάτρα-Αμερική. Ποιοι ήταν οι πιο ονομαστοί ναυτιλιακοί πράκτορες εκείνης της εποχής;  

Η μετανάστευση για το Νέο Κόσμο γινόταν διαμέσου Πατρών. Τα πρώτα πλοία που έκαναν τη  διαδρομή Πάτρα – Αμερική ήταν : «Βουλκάνια» , «Σατούρνια»,   «Attivita», «Γκέρτη», «Σοφία Χόεμπεργκ», «Λάουρα», «Φραντσέσκα», «Ευγενία», «Μπελ Επόκ», «Μάρθα», «Βέρνα».

Τα πιο ονομαστά πρακτορεία της εποχής ήταν :  
«Αυστροαμερικάνα» (των Γ.Μόρφυ και υιός)  
«Αδελφοί Γεωργιάδη»  
«Κρωββ»  
«Στιβενς»  
«Αμερικαν Λαινς»  
«Εθνική ατμοπλοϊα Ελλάδος»  
«Ελληνική υπερωκεάνιος ατμοπλοία»  
«Ηνωμένα πρακτορεία δι Αμερική»

----------


## Ellinis

Για πάμε να πιάσουμε και δύο καράβια που αν και δεν ήταν ελληνικά, ξεκινούσαν από ελληνικά λιμάνια για να καταλήξουν στη «γη της επαγγελίας».

Η Prince Line ήταν μια αγγλική εταιρεία που ανήκε στον James Knott και διέθετε φορτηγά καράβια. Το 1897 μπαίνει και στην αγορά της μετανάστευσης βάζοντας μια σειρά από πλοία να εξυπηρετήσουν τη γραμμή Ιταλίας-Νέας Υόρκης. Το 1907 οι νέοι νόμοι που θεσπίζονται στην Ιταλία περιορίζουν τη μετανάστευση και η Prince Line ψάχνει για νέες αγορές. Μοιραία στρέφεται και στην Ελλάδα. 

Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια ήταν τα _Napolitan__ Prince_ και _Sicilian__ Prince_. Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Σκωτία το 1889 για μια πορτογαλική εταιρεία που τελικά απέτυχε και κατέληξαν το 1902 στα χέρια των ¶γγλων. Ήταν όμορφα σκαριά, με πλώρη clipper που κατέληγε σε ακρόπλωρο και αρμονικές αναλογίες. Οπότε δεν είναι περίεργο που τα αποκαλούσαν «Jimmyʼs yachts». Μετέφεραν λίγους επιβάτες σε 1η και 2η θέση και περί τους χίλιους σε 3η θέση.

sicilianprince.jpg 
Πηγή 

To _Napolitan__ Prince_ έκανε 6 ταξίδια το 1907 και 1 το 1908, ενώ το _Sicilian__ Prince_ έκανε 5 το 1907 και 2 το 1908. Με την άφιξη του στις 20/4/08 στη Νέα Υόρκη θα κλείσει τη γραμμή που φαίνεται ότι δεν απέδιδε τα αναμενόμενα.

Τα ταξίδια τους ξεκινούσαν από Πειραιά και πιάνανε Πάτρα, Γιβραλτάρ και Αζόρες προτού κροσάρουν τον Ατλαντικό. Σε ορισμένα ταξίδια προστίθονταν και άλλα λιμάνια: της Καλαμάτας, της Ζακύνθου, μια φορά της Σάμου, καθώς και του Παλέρμο ή της Νάπολη.

Και μια φωτογραφία του _Napolitan__ Prince_, που αργότερα πουλήθηκε σε Γάλλους και ταξίδεψε Μασσαλία-Βορ. Αφρική ως _Μ__anouba_ μέχρι που διαλύθηκε το 1929.

0039photo.jpg 
Πηγή

το δε _Sicilian__ Prince_, το πήρε η Αιγυπτιακή Khedivial Mail και ως _Abbasieh_ το ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο ως το 1930. Ίσως με αυτό το όνομα να ξαναπέρασε από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η Prince Line ήταν μια αγγλική εταιρεία που ανήκε στον James Knott και διέθετε φορτηγά καράβια. Το 1897 μπαίνει και στην αγορά της μετανάστευσης βάζοντας μια σειρά από πλοία να εξυπηρετήσουν τη γραμμή Ιταλίας-Νέας Υόρκης. Το 1907 οι νέοι νόμοι που θεσπίζονται στην Ιταλία περιορίζουν τη μετανάστευση και η Prince Line ψάχνει για νέες αγορές. Μοιραία στρέφεται και στην Ελλάδα.  Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια ήταν τα _Napolitan__ Prince_ και _Sicilian__ Prince_.


Ellinis.. This is a very well documented article on a much needed subject. Thank you on behalf of all of us. Due to heavy research proposal writing, I may not be able to answer before late in the evening. Bravo!  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Greeks prepare to sail for America from the Greek port of Patras... The boat in the back with the red and black funnel is probably the second *Patria* (1895-1905), ex Rugia

A photograph from the book _The Greeks in America_ by Jayne Clark Jones, Lerner publications, Minneapolis, MN, 1990
__________________________
* Correction, not 1895 as originally thought
Greeks pg 29.jpg

The following statement and table are from:
Theodore Saloutos, _The Greeks in the United States_, Harvard University Press, Cambridge, 1964

_Approximately 500,000 Greeks had reached the United States prior to Second World War. This total includes those arriving from non-Greek territories who called themselves Greeks and Wanted to be counted as such. If one considers only those arriving from the Kingdom of Greece, the number would be nearer 430,000. But both these figures in the opinion of some-especially the ardent nationalists- are far too conservative; they claim that from 600,000 to a million arrived.
_The Greeks.jpg

----------


## Σταύρος

Καλημερα... Θαηθελα να βρω μια τεχνολογική περιγραφή του υπερωκεάνιου King Alexander (τεχνικά χαρακτιστικα κτλ.)
Ακόμη, ψαχνω ένα αρχείο για τα πλοία που έφευγαν απο Σμύρνη για Νεα Υόρκη. Υπάρχει καποιος που μπορεί να βοηθησει??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημερα... Θα ηθελα να βρω μια τεχνολογική περιγραφή του υπερωκεάνιου Κing Alexander (τεχνικά χαρακτιστικα κτλ.)


_Η απάντηση για το King Alexander είναι εδώ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η Prince Line ήταν μια αγγλική εταιρεία που ανήκε στον James Knott και διέθετε φορτηγά καράβια. Το 1897 μπαίνει και στην αγορά της μετανάστευσης βάζοντας μια σειρά από πλοία να εξυπηρετήσουν τη γραμμή Ιταλίας-Νέας Υόρκης. Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια ήταν τα _Napolitan__ Prince_ και _Sicilian__ Prince_.


I have finally had the time to read them and I am truly impressed. Exceptional research, worth the effort.  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One of the standard ocean liners of the pre-World War I days with frequent stops in Patras was the _Austria_ of the _Lloyd Austriaco_. Built in Trieste in 1901 she was completed on September 13, 1901. She had a length of 136 m, width of 16.8, 7,588 tons and a service speed of 14 knots. 

She transferred to _Lloyd Triestino_ in 1919 but then was a French government requisition. She was returned to _Triestino_ in 1921 and renamed _Venezia_ in 1922 and then _Venezia L_ in 1925. She was scrapped in Osaka, Japan in 1932.

Here is a 1915 postcard from my personal collection
Austria 1915.jpg

_Thalia_ was a great Austrian ship that covered the Mediterranean for many years from Trieste to Port Said via Corfu and Patras, and from Trieste to Messina, Corsica and Marseilles.

She was built in July 1886 by _William Denny_ in Dumbarton for _Lloyd Austriaco_. Her tonnage was 2,371 with length of 351 ft, width of 38.2 ft. She was however slow, being a single screw steamship with service speed of 10.2 knots and maximum speed of 12.1 knots.  

She was converted to a Mediterranean and North Sea cruise ship for the Austrohungarians to compete with the German HAPAG cruise ships. See my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52271  For example, in 1908 she is found cruising in the Shetland islands!

From 1914-19 she was laid up in Holland. She was transferred to _Lloyd Triestino_ in 1919. She was bought by _Tripcovich & Co_ of Trieste and  became the _Dalia_ in 1922. She was scrapped in 1926, age 40!

Isn't this a glorious ship (here in 1907 after she became a cruise ship)?
By the way, please compare with the HAPAG *Oceana* which was built also by _William Denny_ in Dumbarton in 1890

Thalia.jpg

Also a small, very decorative and highly collectible silver-plated trinket box by Berndorf, the lid showing the Lloyd Austriaco ship navigation anchor with the Royal crown.

Thalia2.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ορίστε και μια πολύ παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ του Martha Washington της Austro-Americana, με στάσεις μεταξύ των άλλων και στην Πάτρα.

Martha Washington_Austro-Americana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Belvedere που αναφέρει η αφίσα επίσης πέρναγε από την Πάτρα.Τα παρακάτω απο το theshiplists.com Kαι η φωτογραφία του: Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28428


A propos of *Belvedere* here is another picture plus a relevant detailed description in Italian from http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...ve&goto_id=127




> Costruzione n° 34 – BELVEDERE
>  Piroscafo misto costruito nel 1913 (Impostazione 10. 03. 1912, varo 08. 04. 1913, consegna 22. 08. 1913)
>  7166 tsl – 4360 tsn - 9660 tpl – 127,40 x 16,45 x 11,27 m – 4 cald. – 1 TE – 4000 CI - 1 elica – 12 nodi - Passeggeri: 12 prima, 140 seconda, 1274 terza
>  Piroscafo misto progettato espressamente per il servizio carico/emigranti fra l'Adriatico ed il Nord e/o Sud America. 
>  La prima e seconda classe erano sistemate nella zona del cassero centrale mentre la terza utilizzava il primo ponte di stiva nelle zone di prora e di poppa. 
>  Era lungo fuori tutto 133,42 metri, con unΆimmersione a pieno carico di 8,76 metri.
>  Nei primi anni Venti fu sottoposto a lavori di miglioria delle sistemazioni passeggeri con relativa riduzione dei posti disponibili ma anche di sistemazione dΆimpianto frigorifero nelle stive per il trasporto di carne congelata dallΆArgentina. 
>  Le caldaie originarie a carbone furono pure trasformate, negli anni Venti, per la combustione a nafta.
>  Nel 1936, essendo ormai superato per i servizi migratori, venne nuovamente sottoposto a lavori e trasformato in nave da carico generale con cabine per dodici passeggeri e relativi servizi.
> ...


 Belvedere.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, σας βρήκα άλλο ένα μεταναστευτικό. Τώρα, κατά πόσο ήταν υπερωκεάνειο δεν ξέρω, ήταν πάντως επιβατηγό  :Wink: 

Όνομα: Annoula 
Εταιρεία: G.P. Cicellis & G.A. Kambitsis, Argostoli 
Έτη: 1931-1933

Ex Columbia Austro-Americana (1908)

Το 1933 σε ταξίδι προς τη Φιλαδέλφεια των ΗΠΑ, εξώκειλε στο Ακρωτήρι Lookout.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παιδιά, σας βρήκα άλλο ένα μεταναστευτικό. Τώρα, κατά πόσο ήταν υπερωκεάνειο δεν ξέρω, ήταν πάντως επιβατηγό 
> 
> Όνομα: Annoula 
> Εταιρεία: G.P. Cicellis & G.A. Kambitsis, Argostoli 
> Έτη: 1931-1933
> 
> Ex Columbia Austro-Americana (1908)
> 
> Το 1933 σε ταξίδι προς τη Φιλαδέλφεια των ΗΠΑ, εξώκειλε στο Ακρωτήρι Lookout.


Marko: This is truly interesting!  This is of course the *Columbia* of the Unione Austriaca di Navigazione S.A., Trieste. Italy. She was built by Russell shipyards in Port Glasgow in 1908. She was 122 m long and  15.9 m wide. She had 5,465 tons and a dismal speed of 13 knots...  She came to G.P. Cicellis & G.A. Kambitsis in 1928 and was named Annoula, Indeed she was lost in 1933

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Marko: This is truly interesting!  This is of course the *Columbia* of the Unione Austriaca di Navigazione S.A., Trieste. Italy. She was built by Russell shipyards in Port Glasgow in 1908. She was 122 m long and  15.9 m wide. She had 5,465 tons and a dismal speed of 13 knots...  She came to G.P. Cicellis & G.A. Kambitsis in 1928 and was named Annoula, Indeed she was lost in 1933


More on _Annoula_. This is the only picture I could find as Columbia in 1909. It turns out that by the time she became Greek _she was a freighter_!

columbia1909.jpg

Also, steam triple expansion engines, twin screw. 1325 passengers (50 first class, 75 second class, 1200 third class.). Built for Austro-Americana Line, Austrian flag, in 1909 was named the _Columbia_. Trieste-New York service. Sold to *Cosulich Line*, Italian flag, in 1919. Mediterranean-New York service. Converted to a freighter after 1921. Sold to Greek owners, in 1931 and renamed the _Annoula_. Lost off the British coast in 1933.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο!!!




> More on _Annoula_. This is the only picture I could find as Columbia in 1909. It turns out that by the time she became Greek _she was a freighter_!
> 
> columbia1909.jpg
> 
> Also, steam triple expansion engines, twin screw. 1325 passengers (50 first class, 75 second class, 1200 third class.). Built for Austro-Americana Line, Austrian flag, in 1909 was named the _Columbia_. Trieste-New York service. Sold to *Cosulich Line*, Italian flag, in 1919. Mediterranean-New York service. Converted to a freighter after 1921. Sold to Greek owners, in 1931 and renamed the _Annoula_. Lost off the British coast in 1933.

----------


## τοξοτης

Από το ψαχτήρι του google φωτογραφίες πλοίων που μετέφεραν τους συμπατριώτες μας στην Αμερική

LACONIA-05A.jpg

Calabria-02.jpg

ATHINAI-ΠΝ.jpg

MARTHA WASHIN-1.jpg

pannonia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Here is an interesting contribution from Patras
> Source:   http://2gym-patras.ach.sch.gr/Patras'port.htm
> 
> 84] Η μετανάστευση για τον νέο κόσμο γινόταν διαμέσου Πατρών. " Πάτρα -Αμερική" ή Patras=America. Πώς ονομάζονταν τα πρώτα πλοία της διαδρομής Πάτρα-Αμερική. Ποιοι ήταν οι πιο ονομαστοί ναυτιλιακοί πράκτορες εκείνης της εποχής;  
> 
> Η μετανάστευση για το Νέο Κόσμο γινόταν διαμέσου Πατρών. Τα πρώτα πλοία που έκαναν τη  διαδρομή Πάτρα – Αμερική ήταν : «Βουλκάνια» , «Σατούρνια»,   «Attivita», «Γκέρτη», «Σοφία Χόεμπεργκ», «Λάουρα», «Φραντσέσκα», «Ευγενία», «Μπελ Επόκ», «Μάρθα», «Βέρνα».
> 
> Τα πιο ονομαστά πρακτορεία της εποχής ήταν :  
> «Αυστροαμερικάνα» (των Γ.Μόρφυ και υιός)  
> ...


I would like to add two photos about *Saturnia* and *Vulcania* because these two ships were so integrally associated with the Patraic life... they were important connections with the western world and New York as we said elsewhere.

First a newly acquired postcard of *Saturnia* and then a nice first class bedroom in the *Vulcania*. _Good old times_... before plastic became the staple of passenger liners

Saturnia.jpg

Vulcania int.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Fabre had an ambitious schedule and as late as 1928 they were serving not only Piraeus but also Thessaloniki and Constantinople. For example, in 1931 _Patria_ was doing cruises from New York, Boston, Ponta Delgada (Azores), Lisbon, Tangier, Algiers, Palermo, Naples, Villefranche, Messina, Piraeus, Constantinople, Beirut, Haifa, Jaffa, Port Said, Alexandria, Malta, Syracuse (Sicily) and Marseilles.
>  .....
> _Patria_ was the third ship with this name; she was a 1914 ship of 11,885 tons. She was chartered in 1932 by Messageries and purchased our ight bu them in 1940 only to be lost by sabotage in Haifa, Palestine in 1940 with approximately 280 dead.


Those who wish to read _the tragic story of the end_ of _Patria_ can check 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patria_disaster

It is to be noted that _Patria_ was carrying the passengers of three other smaller (Greek) ships, _Milos, Pacific_ and _Atlantic_ that were unable to continue to the beaches of Palestine. 



> The refugees from the _Pacific_ and _Milos_ were soon transferred to the _Patria_. The _Atlantic_ arrived on November 24, 1940 and the transfer of eight hundred of its 1,645 passengers began.


Read also http://www.jewishmag.com/46mag/patria/patria.htm

For the record, _Pacific_ of _Avgerinos_ was the former _Popi_ and _Epirus_ of Potamianos.
_Atlantic_ of _Avgerinos_ was the former _Adriatikos_ of Yannoulatos
Finally _Milos_ was the former _Argolis_ of _Panhellenic_ and then _Maria L_ of _Lykouris_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I would like to add two photos about *Saturnia* and *Vulcania* because these two ships were so integrally associated with the Patraic life... they were important connections with the western world and New York as we said elsewhere.


Hello! I just discovered this piece of news from _Eleu0eria_ of September 12, 1946! So, _Vulcania_ and _Saturnia_ were going to be given to us as War reparations?  Frankly, I prefer we got the four Italians instead!

19460912 Vulcania.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

In today's (September 10, 2009) *Austin Statesman* newspaper, there is a major announcement of a new exhibition at the *Bullock Museum of Austin, Texas* that describes how European immigrants arrived to Galveston, Texas (the port of Houston) in the late 19th and very early 20th century. These were mostly German and Czech immigrants, but also a few Greeks...

Here is the interior cover of the newspaper

photo2.jpg

In central Texas we have large communities of Germans and Czechs.  Close to Austin (on hill country) we have Fredrickburg, New Braunfels, Bremen and other Germanic names... And in October, we celebrate Octoberfest!

As for Greeks, there is a Greek consulate in Houston and more than 500 families in the Greek Orthodox churches of the area... Who knows how many Greek Americans of Greek descend.
_
And here is an ad (from today's paper) of the_ Diederichsen Line of Kiel, Germany, that seemed to be going from Germany and Belgium directly to Galveston!

photo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are some nice sites and better reproductions from the paper

http://www.austin360.com/arts/conten...galveston.html

Please notice the statement about the son of an illiterate Greek immigrant in the middle of the article....
 
1.jpg
2.jpg
3.jpg



image_8638157.jpg

By the way, contrary to what you see, Lauenburg was only 2,100 tons!!!  What great artists.. misleading the poor emigrants!




> IDNo: 5615407  Year: 1886    Name: BAHIA  Launch Date: 20.7.86    Type: Passenger/cargo  Date of completion: 4.9.86     Flag: DEU  Keel: 
> 
>    Tons: 2156  Link: 1277    DWT: 
>  Yard No: 495    Length overall: 
>  Ship Design: 
>    LPP: 
>  Country of build: GBR    Beam: 
>  Builder: Armstrong Mitchell    Material of build: is  Location of yard: Low Walker    Number of
> screws/Mchy/
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν Ελληνες μεταναστες  εφυγαν για την Αμερικη με το *Σειριος* * (Sirius)* η με τον *Μεγαλον Δυτικον (Great Western)*  αλλα αυτη η ανακοινωσις δημοσιευμενη στην _Αποθηκη των Ωφελιμων Γνωσεων_ του 1838 ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερουσα...  Φυσικα οσοι ενδιαφερομαστε για την μεταναστευση στον Δυτικο κοσμο ξερουμε πολυ καλα αυτα τα δυο πλοια...

*Σειριος* * (Sirius)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Sirius_(1837)

* Μεγας Δυτικος (Great Western)* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Great_Western




> The *Great Western*, a paddlewheel steamer that was the second steamship to cross the Atlantic. The ship arrived in New York harbor in the afternoon of April 28, 1838, only only four hours behind the paddlewheeler *Sirius*, the first steamer to make the Atlantic crossing.


Αλλα το αμιμητο ειναι η γλωσσα!  

Τα πλοια πηγαιναν απο το Βρίστολον εις το Νεοβόρακον!!!  Μην ψαχνετε πολυ!   Απο το Bristol της Αγγλιας στην Νεα Yορκη!!!!

Ap 1838.jpg

*Σειριος* * (Sirius)*
Sirius2.jpg
Sirius.jpg



* Μεγας Δυτικος (Great Western)
*GW2.jpg
GW.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> The third ship was *Sofia Hohenberg.* She was built in Cantiere del'Arsenale of Muggia/Trieste in 1905, a true immigrant ship with 5,491 tons. She had length of 360 ft with beam of 48 ft. She had one funnel and a single screw. She could carry 1,550 passengers in third class, just 50 in second and 30 in first, She was launched in September 1905 and for two years she did 12 trips to New York starting from Trieste and often stopping at Patras, Palermo and/or Messina. But _she was slow_.... just 12 knots!
> 
>  In August 1907 she was transferred to the New Orleans-South American route, although New Orleans was in the route for just one year (1907-08. Her last trips on this route (that I could find) were in 1913. 
>  
> ............
> By the way, recently I went through her passenger lists on the way to New York City. She seemed to be the favorite ship of emigrants from Banat, Bukovina, Bosnia, Montenegro and Western Romania. _There were, however, a few Greeks in her lists._


Here is a rare ad of *Sofia Hohenberg* going from Patras to New Orleans!!!
Date: October 9, 1907!!

19071009Austrohungarian.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Belvedere που αναφέρει η αφίσα επίσης πέρναγε από την Πάτρα.
> Kαι η φωτογραφία του:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28428


A nice ad from the Greek paper _Embros_ of February 23, 1914. *Belvedere* was going to New York (from Patras!)  in the middle of the war!!

19140223 Belvedere.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> To Belvedere που αναφέρει η αφίσα επίσης πέρναγε από την Πάτρα.
> 
> Τα παρακάτω απο το theshiplists.com
> 
> 
> 
> Kαι η φωτογραφία του:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28428


Θα μου επιτρέψεις , τώρα που τη βρήκα , να βάλω την ίδια φωτογραφία λίγο πιό μεγάλη.
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...vedere-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> One of the standard ocean liners of the pre-World War I days with frequent stops in Patras was the _Austria_ of the _Lloyd Austriaco_. Built in Trieste in 1901 she was completed on September 13, 1901. She had a length of 136 m, width of 16.8, 7,588 tons and a service speed of 14 knots. 
> 
> She transferred to _Lloyd Triestino_ in 1919 but then was a French government requisition. She was returned to _Triestino_ in 1921 and renamed _Venezia_ in 1922 and then _Venezia L_ in 1925. She was scrapped in Osaka, Japan in 1932.
> 
> Here is a 1915 postcard from my personal collection
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31754


Φωτογραφίες του σαν VENEZIA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...enezia-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Thalia_ was a great Austrian ship that covered the Mediterranean for many years from Trieste to Port Said via Corfu and Patras, and from Trieste to Messina, Corsica and Marseilles.
> 
> She was built in July 1886 by _William Denny_ in Dumbarton for _Lloyd Austriaco_. Her tonnage was 2,371 with length of 351 ft, width of 38.2 ft. She was however slow, being a single screw steamship with service speed of 10.2 knots and maximum speed of 12.1 knots. 
> 
> She was converted to a Mediterranean and North Sea cruise ship for the Austrohungarians to compete with the German HAPAG cruise ships. See my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52271 For example, in 1908 she is found cruising in the Shetland islands!
> 
> From 1914-19 she was laid up in Holland. She was transferred to _Lloyd Triestino_ in 1919. She was bought by _Tripcovich & Co_ of Trieste and became the _Dalia_ in 1922. She was scrapped in 1926, age 40!
> 
> Isn't this a glorious ship (here in 1907 after she became a cruise ship)?
> ...


To THALIA από άλλη γωνία
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Thalia-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια των όσων έγραψε ο Νίκος, έψαξα και βρήκα μια παλιά Ελληνική διαφήμιση της _Unione Austro-Americana._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28389
> 
> Το πλοίο που εικονίζεται πρέπει να είναι το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, ένα πλοίο ναυπήγησης 1912 που με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε μόνο 2 χρόνια καθώς ο 1ος παγκόσμιος το κράτησε δεμένο στην Τεργέστη. Με την διάλυση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και την απώλεια των παραλίων, η εταιρεία μετανομάσεται το 1919 σε Cosulich Line, και συνεχίζει της δραστηριότητες της από την Τεργέστη.
> Το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, μετανομάσεται _Presidente Wilson_ και συνεχίζει να περνάει από την Πάτρα.
> 
> Το 1929 πωλήται στη Lloyd Triestino και μετανομάσεται *Ganges* για πλόες προς Απω Ανατολή. Στο δρομολόγιο του προς Αμερική το αντικαθιστούν τα *Saturnia* και* Vulcania*. Μια φωτογραφία ενός από τα δύο στην Πάτρα έχουμε εδώ.
> 
> ...


*
Franz Josef* ad from Greece on  May 24, 1914
19140524 Franz Josf.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

To <KAISER FRANZ JOSEPH I>
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ef%20I-01.html



Το Kaiser Franz Joseh I σαν GANGE
www.photoship.co.uk/.../Old%20Ships%20G/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To <KAISER FRANZ JOSEPH I>
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ef%20I-01.html


I thank you for all these great pictures of our main (foreign) oceanliners that took so many emigrants from Greece to the USA. I was glad to see some of these. The pictures of the Kaiser Franz Josef are particularly important to me because they show the truth.. Some Greek authors had made bad comments about this wonderful ship, calling her ugly, slow, "thalassopnykths" etc. These comments were made by journalists that had no knowledge of this ship....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οταν το Μωραιτης ηταν ετοιμο να αρχισει τα ταξιδια του απο την Ελλαδα στην Νεα Ψορκη, ο ανταγωνισμος εγινε ανυποφορος. Ξαφνικα, εταιρειες που δεν ενδιαφεροντουσαν για τους Ελληνες μεταναστες αλλα μονο για τα λεφτα τους αρχισαν να κανουν ανελεητο ανταγωνισμο στον Μωραιτη.

Ιδου τρεις αγγελιες που δημοσιευτηκαν σε Ελληνικες εφημεριδες τον Μαρτιο 1907.  Βρυθουν ανακριβων στοιχειων...

1. Η Norddeutsche Lloyd μιλαει για ταχυπλοα πλοια μεσω (μεσον −_sic_) Ναπολης (Νεαπολεως). Πρωτα πετανε αυτο το "_αυτοκρατορικη_" για να δωσουν την εντυπωση οτι ειναι σπουδαιοτερα απο αλλα, μετα προσθετουν μια σειρα γνωστων πλοιων κανενα απο τα οποια δεν ταξιδεψε ποτε στην Ελλαδα (εκτος απο το _Λουιζα_ για κρουαζιερες πλουσιων)

2.  Η _White Star_ μας πεταει το τοναζ του πλοιου της για να γινει συγκριση με τον μικροτερο *Μωραιτη*

3. Και η _Prince Line_ κτυπαει στο κοκκαλο με αυτο το Πειραιας−Νεα Υορκη! 

19070328 Lloyd.jpg

19070318 White Star.jpg

19070328 Prince Line.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Another company that provided regular service between Piraeus and various ports in the USA was _Cyprien Fabre Cie_. The _Fabre Lines_ has service from Piraeus to New York through Marseille.


And here is an advertisement of this company on February 24, 1908

19080224 FAvre.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First time I saw this ship. _Erny_ of the _Unione Austriaca_!

The simplests and best presentation is here
http://www.oulton.com/cwa/newsships....0!OpenDocument





> The _ERNY_ was a 2,531 gross ton ship, length 294ft x beam 40.3ft, one funnel, two masts, single screw and a speed of 12 knots. Accommodation for 25-1st and 800-3rd class passengers.
> 
> Built by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow (engines by J.G.Kincaid & Co, Greenock), she was launched on 21st Sep.1904 for _Unione Austriaca_. She started her first New York voyage on 27th May 1905 when she left Trieste for the Azores and New York. Her eleventh and last North American voyage started 9th Mar.1907 from Trieste to Patras, Algiers and New York. 
> 
> Sold to Japan in 1912 she was renamed *NIITAKA MARU* and on 12th Jul.1943 was torpedoed and sunk by a US submarine west of Hokkaido Island, Japan.
> 
> [North Atlantic Seaway by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.3]
> 
> 
> Nov 22, 1906 03/13/2000:  [Posted by Ted Finch <efinch@paston.co.uk>


To this I am adding:
1931               sold to Kita Nippon Shosen K.K., Osaka
1943 torpedoed and sunk               by USS PLUNGER.

Here a schedule from December 27, 1905

19051227 Erny.jpg

Also a photo as _Niitaka Maru

_Niitaka Maru.jpg
Source: http://homepage3.nifty.com/jpnships/...meijikoki1.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Another company that provided regular service between Piraeus and various ports in the USA was _Cyprien Fabre Cie_. The _Fabre Lines_ has service from Piraeus to New York through Marseille.
> 
> Of course Tzamtzis in his book _Greek Oceanliners: 1907-1977_ mentions Fabre Line but only in passing. He shows photographs of *Canada* (pp 20 and 22 in the Greek edition) and *Patria* (p 21) but gives little further analysis
> 
> _Fabre Lines_ is a very old shipping company, perhaps not as famous as 
> the bigger _Compagnie generale transatlantique (CGT_ or_ French line)_ 
> and the _Compagnie de messageries maritimes_es) but quite serviceable.
> 
> Here is an advertisement of _Fabre Lines_ and two (similar yet different) pictures of _Canada._
> ...


*Fabre Line* had also other ships that were doing the Piraeus to New York route. They included *Massilia, Gallia* and *Neustria*. Here is an ad from August 12, 1907
Chateau Yquem     1896     1900 purchased from Cie         Bordelaise, 1900 renamed *Gallia*, 1910 scrapped in Italy.     4,211 tons

*Massilia*     1891     1911 scrapped.     2,965 tons

*Neustria*     1884     1908 went missing in N. Atlantic.     2,926

19070812 Favre.jpg

Also an ad from 5 October 1907

19071005 MAssalia.jpg

This three ships were the "cheap answer" of _Fabre Line_ to other competitors. Notice how ads in Greek newspapers started appearing only when *Moriatis* was placed in the route (also 1907) and how the _Fabre_ ships were stopping in Kalamata and Patras (like *Moraitis*).  

But I am not quite sure the ad was correct and truthful. For example, I doubt if *Neustria* and *Gallia* ever came to Greece. I think they were leaving from Marseilles and the part Greece-Marseilles was done by a smaller French ship.

The *Neustria* is one of the saddest ships in the history of oceanliners! Built by Claparede & Compan, Rouen, France, for _Fabre Line_ in 1883 she was a Spanish-American War troopship. She was lost without trace in the North Atlantic in 1909.

Neustria.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> First time I saw this ship. _Erny_ of the _Unione Austriaca_!
> 
> The simplests and best presentation is here
> http://www.oulton.com/cwa/newsships....0!OpenDocument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this I am adding:
> ...


Φίλε Νίκο,
Με την ευκαιρία της πιο πάνω φωτογραφίας  του εν λόγω <υπερωκενείου> και θυμούμενος ορισμένα άλλα που κατά καιρούς έχουν δημοσιευτεί μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μια απορία :
<Σήμερα πόσοι θα έμπαιναν σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να πάνε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή Κρήτη> ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νίκο,
> Με την ευκαιρία της πιο πάνω φωτογραφίας  του εν λόγω <υπερωκενείου> και θυμούμενος ορισμένα άλλα που κατά καιρούς έχουν δημοσιευτεί μου έχει δημιουργηθεί μια απορία :
> <Σήμερα πόσοι θα έμπαιναν σε ένα τέτοιο πλοίο να πάνε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη ή Κρήτη> ??



Χα, χα... κανενας. Αλλα οπως πρωτογραψες προ 8 μηνων, ετσι ηταν η μεταναστευσις τοτε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Διαφημησις της HAPAG της 11ης Αυγουστου 1907... και παλι ολοι σαν τρελλοι κανουμε ανταγωνισμο στο καινουριο *Μωραιτης*....  Και με τι ψεμματα...  Ας προσπαθησει ο κακομοιρης ο μεταναστης να καταλαβει οτι τα  Deutscjland, Amerika, K&#246;ningin Auguste Victoria και President Lincoln δεν πανε κατ ευθειαν απο τον Πειραια στην Νεα Yορκη και οτι μια λεξουλα ("_μεσω_") δινει ολη την διαφορα!

19070811 Hamburg Line.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Exiria* πηγαινε απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Νεα Υορκη. Εδω αγγελια της 19ης Οκτωβριου 1932 απο την Μακεδονια

The ship was built as *Corson*  by American International             Shipbuilding Corp., Hog Island, Pennsylvania. She was  built for             the United States Shipping Board. In 1920 she was assigned to *Export Steamship Corp.*  She was outright purchased in 1925 and renamed *Exiria* in 1928. 

In 1941 she was renamed *Exchester*, in 1946             *Exmoor*, and -like a ping pong ball- in 1946 she was sold to the Parry Navigation Company and renamed *Esther*. In 1947             she was sold to Montijo Company, Panama and renamed *Meridian*.  She was scrapped in 1953.




> American Export Lines, New York, was the biggest US-flag         shipping company between the US east coast and the Mediterranean from         1919 to 1977, offering both cargo ship services and passenger ship services,       until declaring bankruptcy and was acquired by Farrell Lines, New York.        The Export Steamship Corporation Inc. was founded in January         1919 under the laws of the State of New York. The first Export transatlantic         sailing             was undertaken by the 3,274 ton chartered freighter MILLINOCKET,         which left New York on 16 May 1919 for Antwerp.


19321019 Exiria.jpg




> IDNo:     2218595     Year:     1919
> Name:     CORSON     Launch Date:     19.6.19
> Type:     Cargo ship     Date of completion:     15.8.19
> Flag:     USA     Keel:     22.8.18
> Tons:     4999     Link:     1101
> DWT:     7800     Yard No:     531
> Length overall:     122.2     Ship Design:     1022
> LPP:     118.9     Country of build:     USA
> Beam:     16.5     Builder:     American Intnl
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΕΧΙRIA ήταν ένα από τα 110 φορτηγά τύπου 1022 ή αλλιώς "Hog Islanders". Δεν είχαν χώρους ενδιαίτησης για επιβάτες (πλην 6 που μετασκευάστηκαν στην πορεία) και έτσι οι ταλαίπωροι που το προτίμησαν θα έκαναν αξέχαστο ταξίδι...

Το σχετικό σχέδιο των πλοίων αυτού του τύπου:

HOGISLANDERx8.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is from the Ellis Island Web site
> 
> Built by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow, Scotland, 1908. 8,347 gross tons; 460 (bp) feet long; 58 feet wide. Steam triple expansion engines, twin screw. Service speed 17 knots. 2,190 passengers (60 first class, 130 second class, 2,000 third class).Two funnels and two masts. Two decks and shelter deck, steel. 
> Built for Austro-Americana Line, Austrian flag, in 1908 and named _Martha Washington_. Trieste-New York service. Laid up at New York 1914-17 owing to World War I. Seized by US Government, in 1917. Troopship service. Sold to Cosulich Line, Italian flag, in 1922. New York to Algiers, Venice and Trieste, later South America service. Sold to Lloyd Triestino, Italian flag, in 1933 and renamed *Tel Aviv*. Burned and scrapped in 1934.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28420


Δρομολογια του _Martha Washington_

Αυτο εδω απο τις 30 Απριλιου 1914

19140430 MArtha Washington.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το ΕΧΙRIA ήταν ένα από τα 110 φορτηγά τύπου 1022 ή αλλιώς "Hog Islanders". Δεν είχαν χώρους ενδιαίτησης για επιβάτες (πλην 6 που μετασκευάστηκαν στην πορεία) και έτσι οι ταλαίπωροι που το προτίμησαν θα έκαναν αξέχαστο ταξίδι...
> 
> Το σχετικό σχέδιο των πλοίων αυτού του τύπου:
> 
> HOGISLANDERx8.jpg
> πηγή


Και αλλα τρια της American Export Lines, τα *Executive* (Excecutive!!!), *Excello*,  και *Excelsior*. Ηταν κι αυτα οπως το Εxiria _Ellinis_;

8/12/1931

19311208 all Sal.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μεταναστευτικό και αυτό.
(διαφήμηση εποχής στο Ριζοσπάστη)

RUSSIA2.jpg

και  φωτ/φίες του από 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Russia-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Russia-03.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Russia-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Και αλλα τρια της American Export Lines, τα *Executive* (Excecutive!!!), *Excello*, και *Excelsior*. Ηταν κι αυτα οπως το Εxiria _Ellinis_;
> 
> 8/12/1931
> 
> 19311208 all Sal.jpg


Ενα από τα τρία , δε γνωρίζω πιό 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...xilona-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεταναστευτικό και αυτό.
> (διαφήμηση εποχής στο Ριζοσπάστη)
> 
> RUSSIA2.jpg
> 
> και  φωτ/φίες του από 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Russia-02.html
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful!  Thanks!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και αλλα τρια της American Export Lines, τα *Executive* (Excecutive!!!), *Excello*,  και *Excelsior*. Ηταν κι αυτα οπως το Εxiria _Ellinis_;
> 
> 8/12/1931
> 
> 19311208 all Sal.jpg


Και *Exporter* και *Exanthia*!

4 Ιανουαριου 1933
19330104 American Exp.jpg

Μα ειχανε επιβατες απο την Θεσσαλονικη αυτα τα πλοια; Και γιατι; Τους μονους που μπορουσα να φαντασθω ειναι Αμερικανοι που εργαζοντουσαν στο Ανατολια και τους γεωργικους σταθμους..

----------


## τοξοτης

*Marco Polo* (πρώην Presidente Wilson-πρώην Kaiser Franz Josef)

Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...20Polo-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Thalia_ was a great Austrian ship that covered the Mediterranean for many years from Trieste to Port Said via Corfu and Patras, and from Trieste to Messina, Corsica and Marseilles.
> 
> She was built in July 1886 by _William Denny_ in Dumbarton for _Lloyd Austriaco_. Her tonnage was 2,371 with length of 351 ft, width of 38.2 ft. She was however slow, being a single screw steamship with service speed of 10.2 knots and maximum speed of 12.1 knots.  
> 
> She was converted to a Mediterranean and North Sea cruise ship for the Austrohungarians to compete with the German HAPAG cruise ships. See my article in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=52271 *In 1908 she is found cruising in the Shetland islands!*
> 
> From 1914-19 she was laid up in Holland. She was transferred to _Lloyd Triestino_ in 1919. She was bought by _Tripcovich & Co_ of Trieste and  became the _Dalia_ in 1922. She was scrapped in 1926, age 40!
> 
> Isn't this a glorious ship (here in 1907 after she became a cruise ship)?


And as a proof of this statement, here is *Thalia* in the Lerwick port of the capital of the Shetland Islands in July 1908. The photographs is in the Shetland Museum http://photos.shetland-museum.org.uk 

Thalia 190807.jpeg

----------


## τοξοτης

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια ακόμη φωτογραφία του < THALIA >




Πηγή : http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Thalia-03.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες του *PATRIA*
> *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patria-01.html*
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patria-05.html
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Patria-14.html


Οι καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του φιλελληνος  *Phillip  Ramona* http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/ απο την μεγαλη συλλογη προπολεμικων και μεταπολεμικων Γαλλικων πλοιων.

Εδω το *Patria*
http://www.es-conseil.fr/pramona/patria.htm

13 φωτογραφιες

----------


## τοξοτης

Φίλε Νίκο 
Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες του Φιλέλληνα Philippe Ramona. Τόσο του πλοίου όσο και <της Ελλάδος που αγαπώ>.
Για μένα δε την πιό κάτω την θεωρώ την πιό όμορφη σα θέμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Νίκο 
> Πανέμορφες οι φωτογραφίες του Φιλέλληνα Philippe Ramona. Τόσο του πλοίου όσο και <της Ελλάδος που αγαπώ>.
> Για μένα δε την πιό κάτω την θεωρώ την πιό όμορφη σα θέμα.


Ιδιως οταν αναφερεις τον τιτλο που της εδωσε
*Porte ouverte* *sur l'infini*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Fabre Line* had also other ships that were doing the Piraeus to New York route. They included *Massilia, Gallia* and *Neustria*. Here is an ad from August 12, 1907
> Chateau Yquem     1896     1900 purchased from Cie         Bordelaise, 1900 renamed *Gallia*, 1910 scrapped in Italy.     4,211 tons
> 
> *Massilia*     1891     1911 scrapped.     2,965 tons
> 
> *Neustria*     1884     1908 went missing in N. Atlantic.     2,926
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70720
> 
> ...



Και εδω μια δημοσιευση για το *Roma* της _Fabre Line_ στις 3 Μαρτιου 1905!

19050303 Roma.jpgRoma.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To Belvedere που αναφέρει η αφίσα επίσης πέρναγε από την Πάτρα.
>  .............
> Kαι η φωτογραφία του:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28428


*Belvedere*   22/2/1914!!!

19140221 Belvedere.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *
> Franz Josef* ad from Greece on  May 24, 1914
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61312


Here *Franz Josef* on July 7, 1914.. She is going from Patras to New York

But check below!  *Sophia Hohenberg* was going "directly" from Patras to Buenos Aires!!!


19140707 Franz Josef.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another _Austro-americana_ (later _Cosulich_) ship that seems to have served the immigration route from Patras to New York. According to http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/cosulich.html *Atlanta* was a 1908 Austrian ship of 4,897 tons that was transferred to the Italian flag in 119 and to the _Italiana Societa di Navigazione_ in 1932. In 1943 she was seized by the Germans. In 1945 she was sunk in an air attack.

Here departure on June 8, 1909

19090602 Atlanta.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μεσα από την ιστοσελίδα των Επιταλιωτών ( http://www.epitaliotes.gr/articles_005.php ) απόσπασμα της οποίας παραθέτω , βρήκα και ένα άλλο μεταναστευτικό της ΑΥΣΤΡΟ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑΣ 
το *< GEORGIA >.*

< 
*Η Φυγή προς το Όνειρο*
Τον Οκτώβριο του 1905 οι συμπατριώτες μας Πάνος Κόκκινος, Νικ. Δημητρόπουλος, Στασ. Μπουρλούκος και Γιαν. Βασιλακόπουλος, από τους πρώτους Αγουλινιτσαίους μετανάστες , ξεκίνησαν για το μεγάλο ταξίδι στις Η.Π.Α. κυνηγώντας το όνειρο μιας καλύτερης ζωής. Ήταν η εποχή του μεγάλου κύματος μετανάστευσης που από το 1890 μέχρι το 1917 οδήγησε στην ξενιτιά της Αμερικής πάνω από 400.000 Έλληνες. Μια ταραγμένη εποχή σημαδεμένη από συνεχείς πολέμους, αγροτικές καταστροφές, κακοδιοίκηση, ανασφάλεια, φτώχεια και εξαθλίωση. Οι συμπατριώτες μας επιβιβάστηκαν στην Πάτρα στο πλοίο *Τζιόρτζια* της αυστριακής εταιρίας ΑΥΣΤΡΟ-ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑ , ένα παλιό (του !889), μικρού μεγέθους (2.811 τον.) και ταχύτητας (12 κόμβων) ατμόπλοιο. Ταξίδεψαν όπως όλοι οι μετανάστες στην τρίτη θέση του πλοίου μαζί με άλλους 1.100 επιβάτες, ενώ οι λίγοι προνομιούχοι κατέλαβαν τις μόλις 25 της πρώτης θέσης. ʼλλωστε οι επιλογές των συμπατριωτών μας σε πλοίο ήταν ιδιαίτερα περιορισμένες την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο. Ελληνικά υπερωκεάνια δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα εκείνη την εποχή και θα έπρεπε να περάσουν δύο ακόμα χρόνια για να εμφανιστεί το Μοραΐτης στην γραμμή της Ν. Υόρκης. ..........................
..................................................  ..............................................>

Ψάχνοντας δε για φωτογραφία του βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eorgia-01.html

το παρακάτω πλοίο



Για το πλοίο αυτό είχα αμφιβολίες αν είναι το σωστό μέχρι που θυμήθηκα ένα άλλο πλοίο της ΑΥΣΤΡΟ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑΣ που του έμοιαζε το COLUMBIA μετέπειτα ANNΟULA (φωτ/φία του ακολουθεί ) που είχε δημοσιεύσει ο φίλος Νίκος Πέππας 
< More on _Annoula_. This is the only picture I could find as Columbia in 1909. It turns out that by the time she became Greek _she was a freighter_! >



και έτσι διαλύθηκαν οι αμφιβολίες μου

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μεσα από την ιστοσελίδα των Επιταλιωτών ( http://www.epitaliotes.gr/articles_005.php ) απόσπασμα της οποίας παραθέτω , βρήκα και ένα άλλο μεταναστευτικό της ΑΥΣΤΡΟ ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑΣ 
> το *< GEORGIA >.*
> 
> < 
> *Η Φυγή προς το Όνειρο*
> Τον Οκτώβριο του 1905 οι συμπατριώτες μας Πάνος Κόκκινος, Νικ. Δημητρόπουλος, Στασ. Μπουρλούκος και Γιαν. Βασιλακόπουλος, από τους πρώτους Αγουλινιτσαίους μετανάστες , ξεκίνησαν για το μεγάλο ταξίδι στις Η.Π.Α. κυνηγώντας το όνειρο μιας καλύτερης ζωής. Ήταν η εποχή του μεγάλου κύματος μετανάστευσης που από το 1890 μέχρι το 1917 οδήγησε στην ξενιτιά της Αμερικής πάνω από 400.000 Έλληνες. Μια ταραγμένη εποχή σημαδεμένη από συνεχείς πολέμους, αγροτικές καταστροφές, κακοδιοίκηση, ανασφάλεια, φτώχεια και εξαθλίωση. Οι συμπατριώτες μας επιβιβάστηκαν στην Πάτρα στο πλοίο *Τζιόρτζια* της αυστριακής εταιρίας ΑΥΣΤΡΟ-ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑ , ένα παλιό (του !889), μικρού μεγέθους (2.811 τον.) και ταχύτητας (12 κόμβων) ατμόπλοιο. Ταξίδεψαν όπως όλοι οι μετανάστες στην τρίτη θέση του πλοίου μαζί με άλλους 1.100 επιβάτες, ενώ οι λίγοι προνομιούχοι κατέλαβαν τις μόλις 25 της πρώτης θέσης. ʼλλωστε οι επιλογές των συμπατριωτών μας σε πλοίο ήταν ιδιαίτερα περιορισμένες την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο. Ελληνικά υπερωκεάνια δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα εκείνη την εποχή και θα έπρεπε να περάσουν δύο ακόμα χρόνια για να εμφανιστεί το Μοραΐτης στην γραμμή της Ν. Υόρκης. ..........................
> ..................................................  ..............................................>
> 
> Ψάχνοντας δε για φωτογραφία του βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...eorgia-01.html
> ...


Πω, πω....  Λιγο παλιοκαραβο να μεταφερει τους κακομοιρους τους μεταναστες. Επι τη ευκαιρια, μηπως βρηκες και το *Atlanta*;

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πω, πω.... Λιγο παλιοκαραβο να μεταφερει τους κακομοιρους τους μεταναστες. Επι τη ευκαιρια, μηπως βρηκες και το *Atlanta*;


Έχω <φάει> τον κόσμο να το βρώ Τίποτα.
Μήπως έχουμε κανένα άλλο στοιχείο , κανένα άλλο όνομα π.χ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχω <φάει> τον κόσμο να το βρώ Τίποτα.
> Μήπως έχουμε κανένα άλλο στοιχείο , κανένα άλλο όνομα π.χ.


Λοιπον Αντωνη, το βρηκα! Πρωτα τα τεχνικα του στοιχεια ηταν εδω




> * ATLANTA* 1908
> 4,897 gross tons, length 385ft x beam 49.8ft, one funnel, two masts, single screw, speed 12 knots, accommodation for 30-1st, 50-2nd and 1,200-3rd class passengers. Built by Russell & Co., Port Glasgow (engines by D. Rowan & Co., Glasgow), she was launched for Unione Austriaca, Trieste on 7th Feb.1908. Her maiden voyage started 1st Apr.1908 when she left Glasgow for New York in ballast and on 26th Feb.1909 she started her first voyage Trieste - Patras - Palermo - New York. Her sixth and last voyage on this service started 14th Mar.1912 and she was then used on the South America route. In 1915 she was sold to Soc. Importazione Carne, Venice, renamed *STELLA POLARE* and used on the South American meat trade. Later taken over by the Italian Government and managed by D. Della Porte and in 1917 operated by the Italian State Railways. 1919 transferred to Cosulich Soc. Triestina de Nav., reverted to *ATLANTA*, refitted to carry 883 steerage class passengers and used on the South America emigrant service. 1935 made 15 voyages as a troopship during the Italian war in East Africa. 1936 reduced to cargo only. 1937 transferred to Italia Soc. Anon, for their Trieste - Buenos Aires route. June 1940 interned at Las Palmas, but crew stayed aboard. 29th May 1941 made escape at night and reached Bordeaux on 15th June. 9th Sep.1943 seized by Germans after the armistice and managed by Sloman, Hamburg. 11th Jan.1945 sunk by air attack off Egersund, Norway. 
> 
> [North Atlantic Seaway Vol.3 by N.R.P.Bonsor, 1983]


Πηγη: http://www.mercantilemarine.org/showthread.php?t=2388


Και μετα θυμηθηκα οτι το εχω αυτο το βιβλιο!!!!  Ιδου λοιπον το _Atlanta_ απο το βιβλιο του Bonsor!

Atlanta 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και παλι απο το βιβλιο του Bonsor (South Atlantic Seaway, 1983)  εχουμε αρκετα στοιχεια της εταιρειας Austro-Americana (Cosulich) που εξυπηρετησε τοσο πολυ τους μεταναστες μας ιδιως πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο. 

Αναμεσα, εχω προσθεσει και εγω φωτογραφιες και δρομολογια

1.jpg

29/6/1910
19100629 Oceania.jpg

2.jpg

*Alice*
Alice.jpg



*Belvedere*
Belvedere.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Aπο το βιβλιο του Bonsor (South Atlantic Seaway, 1983)  εχουμε αρκετα στοιχεια της εταιρειας Austro-Americana (Cosulich) που εξυπηρετησε τοσο πολυ τους μεταναστες μας ιδιως πριν απο τον Πρωτο Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο. 

3.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Corcovado* της _HAPAG_

Ξερουμε τα εξης




> *Corcovado*
> Built
> 1908     South America service, 1914 transferred       to Turkey, renamed *Sueh*, 1920 ceded to Italy, renamed *Guglielmo Pierce*,       1922 returned to HAPAG renamed *Corcovado*, 1927 sold to Italy, renamed *Maria       Christina.*    8,099 tons





> * GUGLIELMO PEIRCE* 
>  The "Guglielmo Peirce" was built by Germania Werft (Krupp), Kiel in 1907 as the "*Corcovado*" for the Hamburg America Line. She was a 8,099 gross ton ship, length 448.3ft x beam 55.2ft, one funnel, two masts, twin screw and a speed of 13 knots. There was accommodation for 100-1st and 1,160-3rd class passengers. Launched on 21/12/1907 for the South American service, she started her first Hamburg - New York voyage on 19/10/1912. On 12/3/1914 she commenced her first Hamburg - Philadelphia crossing and on 15/4/1914 sailed on the New York - Mediterranean - Black Sea service. She started her first voyage from Odessa to Batum, Constantinople, Smyrna, Piraeus and New York on 20/5/1914 (3 round voyages on N.Atlantic). On 26/7/1914 she arrived at Odessa and became an accommodation ship at Constantinople. In 1915 she was transferred to Turkish ownership and was renamed "Sueh" and in 1919 was surrendered to France and went back to her original name of "Corcovado". In 1920 she went to Sicula Americana of Naples and was named "Guglielmo Peirce". She was used on the Naples - S.America service until she was transferred to the Naples - New York service on 9/12/1920. On 5/11/1923 she started her 14th and last crossing on this service and in 1926 was chartered to the Cosulich Line of Trieste. In 1927 she was sold to Lloyd Sabaudo of Genoa who renamed her "Maria Christina" and in 1930 was sold to Cia Colonial, Lisbon and renamed "Mouzinho". She was used on their Lisbon - Angola - Mozambique service and in June and August 1941 made two round voyages between Lisbon and New York. She was scrapped at Savona in 1954 [_North Atlantic Seaway_ by N.R.P.Bonsor, vol.1, p.414]


http://www.fortunecity.com/littleita.../13/shipgh.htm




> *Corcovado*
> 
> Built by Germania Werft, Kiel, Germany, 1907.    8512 gross tons; 448 (bp) feet long; 55 feet wide.  Steam quadruple expansion engines, twin screw.  Service speed 12 knots.  1650 passengers ( 50 first class, 300 second class, 1300 third class ). 
> Built for  Hamburg-American Line, German flag, in 1907 and named *Corcovado*.  Hamburg-South America service.  Sold to  Sicula-Americana, in 1920 and renamed *Guglielmo Peirce*.  Italy-New York service.  Sold to  Lloyd Sabaudo, Italian flag, in 1927 and renamed *Maria Cristina*.  Sold to  Companhia Colonial, Portuguese flag, in 1930 and renamed *Mouzinho*.  Lisbon-Africa service.  Scrapped in Italy in 1954.


http://www.ellisisland.org/shipping/...asp?shipid=236

Corcovado.jpg
http://www.ellisisland.org/shipping/...asp?shipid=236

Corcovado2.jpg
http://www.schiffe-maxim.de/Corcovado.htm


Corcovado3.jpg
http://www.schiffe-maxim.de/Corcovado.htm




> *Arabia*
> 1896     1899 sold to R. Sloman, Hamburg renamed       *Barcelona*, 1907 reacquired by Hamburg America Line as *Barcelona*, 1915       seized by Italian Government, 1917 renamed *Ancona*.    5,456
> tons



Εδω μια ανακοινωση απο τις 14 Απριλιου 1914

19140414 Corcovaldo.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Corcovado* της _HAPAG_


Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης_  Εδω http://www.schiffe-maxim.de/HAPAG.htm βρισκεις πληροφοριες και φωτογραφιες για τα πλοια της HAPAG. Αξιζει τον κοπο να τα ανεβασεις καπου αν εχεις καιρο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Sofia Hohenberg  and Alice    24/9/1907

_19070924 Sofia.jpg

_Martha Washington   6/4/1909

_19090406 MArtha Wash.jpg

_Argentina  3/8/1910_ και  *17/3/1913*
19100803 Argentina.jpg19130317 Argentina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Alice   20/11/1910_

19101120 Alice.jpg

_Laura  Eugenia  4/10/1913

_19131004 Laura.jpg

_Oceania 29/9/1911

_19110929 Oceania.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ  *LAURA - EUGENIA - OCEANIA*

30/5/1907
Laura
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
20/4/1910
Laura
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
29/10/1910
Eugenia
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη


24/11/1909
Oceania
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
10/8/1910
Oceania
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
24/2/1911
Oceania
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
4/3/1914
Oceania
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη



ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ  *ALICE*

16/9/1907
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
2/11/1907
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
28/5/1908
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
5/11/1908
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
9/4/1909
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
26/5/1909
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
6/1/1910
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
20/4/1911
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη
11/9/1912
Alice
Πάτρα - Νέα Υόρκη

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα  meropitopik.blogspot.com/2009/12/1900-1924.html (σχετική με τη Μερώπη Μεσσηνίας )  βρήκα την παρακάτω κάρτα ελέγχου επιβίβασης στο Υ/Κ LAPLAND της RED STAR LINE 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pJrCazVe4B...600-h/Card.jpg


το πλοίο είναι το παρακάτω 
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...apland-09.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...apland-05.html


και τίθεται το ερώτημα :
Το πλοίο αυτό πέρασε από την Ελλάδα ή η κάρτα ελέγχου αφορούσε λιμάνι του εξωτερικού??

----------


## τοξοτης

Παραθέτω δημοσίευμα του < Συλλόγου Επιταλιωτών> που αναφέρεται στη μετανάστευση.

http://www.epitaliotes.gr/articles_005.php

*Η Φυγή προς το Όνειρο*
Τον Οκτώβριο του 1905 οι συμπατριώτες μας Πάνος Κόκκινος, Νικ. Δημητρόπουλος, Στασ. Μπουρλούκος και Γιαν. Βασιλακόπουλος, από τους πρώτους Αγουλινιτσαίους μετανάστες , ξεκίνησαν για το μεγάλο ταξίδι στις Η.Π.Α. κυνηγώντας το όνειρο μιας καλύτερης ζωής. Ήταν η εποχή του μεγάλου κύματος μετανάστευσης που από το 1890 μέχρι το 1917 οδήγησε στην ξενιτιά της Αμερικής πάνω από 400.000 Έλληνες. Μια ταραγμένη εποχή σημαδεμένη από συνεχείς πολέμους, αγροτικές καταστροφές, κακοδιοίκηση, ανασφάλεια, φτώχεια και εξαθλίωση. Οι συμπατριώτες μας επιβιβάστηκαν στην Πάτρα στο πλοίο *Τζιόρτζια* της αυστριακής εταιρίας ΑΥΣΤΡΟ-ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑ , ένα παλιό (του !889), μικρού μεγέθους (2.811 τον.) και ταχύτητας (12 κόμβων) ατμόπλοιο. Ταξίδεψαν όπως όλοι οι μετανάστες στην τρίτη θέση του πλοίου μαζί με άλλους 1.100 επιβάτες, ενώ οι λίγοι προνομιούχοι κατέλαβαν τις μόλις 25 της πρώτης θέσης. Άλλωστε οι επιλογές των συμπατριωτών μας σε πλοίο ήταν ιδιαίτερα περιορισμένες την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο. Ελληνικά υπερωκεάνια δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα εκείνη την εποχή και θα έπρεπε να περάσουν δύο ακόμα χρόνια για να εμφανιστεί το Μοραΐτης στην γραμμή της Ν. Υόρκης. Το ταξίδι τους μέχρι την Ν. Υόρκη και την αποβίβαση στο Έλις Άιλαντ θα διαρκέσει είκοσι περίπου μέρες, είκοσι μέρες αφάνταστης ψυχικής και σωματικής ταλαιπωρίας.
Στις αρχές του 20ου αιώνα την ελληνική μετανάστευση στην Αμερική εξυπηρετούσαν αρκετές ευρωπαϊκές και μία καναδέζικη ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.
Η γνωστότερη ήταν η αυστριακή εταιρεία ΑΥΣΤΡΟ-ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑ των αδελφών Cosulith με έδρα την Τεργέστη που άρχισε δρομολόγια για την Αμερική το 1904. Τα πλοία της εταιρείας στα οποία επιβιβάστηκαν Αγουλινιτσαίοι μετανάστες είναι τα: *Τζιόρτζια*, *Λάουρα*, *Αρτζεντίνα*, *Μπελβεντέρε*, *Τζούλια*, *Μάρθα Ουάσιγκτον* και το μεγαλύτερο και νεώτερο (1912) όλων το *Κάιζερ Φραγκ. Ιωσήφ Ι* (12.567 τον.). Η ΑΥΣΤΡΟ - ΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΑ μέσω επιτυχημένης διαφήμισης κατάφερε να γίνει η ξένη εταιρεία με την μεγαλύτερη προτίμηση στο Ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό ρεύμα.
Μεγάλη επίσης εταιρεία ήταν και η γερμανική HAMBOURG AMERICAN LINES που έκανε δρομολόγια προς Νέα Υόρκη, από Αμβούργο για τους βόρειους ευρωπαίους και από Γένοβα - Νάπολη για τους νότιους. Πλοία της που κυρίως χρησιμοποίησαν οι συμπατριώτες μας μετανάστες είναι τα: *Γιουρώπα*, *Καλάμπρια*, *Ιμπέρατορ* και *Ιτάλια*.
Η τρίτη εταιρεία και παλαιότερη ήταν η καναδέζικη CUNARD LINE με τα υπερωκεάνια *Πανωνία*, *Λακονία* και *Καρπάθια*. Με το Καρπάθια ταξίδεψαν το 1913 οι Γιαν. Τσούρας, Νικ. Βελισάρης και Παν. Κουμπούρης. Τον προηγούμενο χρόνο, στις 15 Απριλίου 1912, το Καρπάθια ήταν το πλοίο- σωτήρας που έσπευσε γρήγορα για βοήθεια στο σημείο που τις πρώτες πρωινές ώρες βυθίστηκε ο Τιτανικός, παρασύροντας μαζί του στον βυθό του Ατλαντικού 1.523 ζωές (μεταξύ των οποίων και πέντε έλληνες), οι περισσότερες της τρίτης θέσης. Το Καρπάθια έσωσε 700 επιβάτες του Τιτανικού, αλλά μετά από 6 χρόνια θα έχει ανάλογη με τον Τιτανικό μοίρα από κτύπημα τορπίλης γερμανικού υποβρυχίου στον Ατλαντικό.
Μικρό μερίδιο στην μεταφορά ελλήνων μεταναστών είχαν τα πλοία Αγγλικών, Γαλλικών και Ιταλικών ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών, με πλοία όπως το Λάτσιο ( Ζαχ. Τσάμης , 1907), Καλάμπρια ( Π. Δημητρακόπουλος, 1923), Λα Κασκόνε (Στ. Σεμπέκος, 1919) κλπ.
Το 1907 ο Ανδριώτης με πελοποννησιακή καταγωγή Δ. Μοραΐτης ( απ΄όπου και το όνομα) αποκτά το πρώτο ελληνικό υπερωκεάνιο το *Μοραΐτης* που ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια για Ν. Υόρκη τον ίδιο χρόνο. Το *Μοραΐτης* έπλεε με ταχύτητα 14 μίλια την ώρα και έφτανε από τον Πειραιά στην Ν.Υόρκη σε 14 1/2 μέρες. Με αυτό το πλοίο που αργότερα ονομάστηκε *Θεμιστοκλής* θα ταξιδέψουν για Αμερική οι Σοφ. και Δημ. Καπόπουλος (1911), Χρ. Καράμπελας (1910), Φώτης Μπεκυράς (1914), Παναγ. Ρελλιά κλπ. Η εταιρεία του Μωραίτη θα αποκτήσει τον Μάιο του 1908 και δεύτερο υπερωκεάνιο το *Αθήναι*, που όμως δεν έφερε τύχη στην εταιρεία που το Αύγουστο του ιδίου έτους πτωχεύει. Το 1910 ιδρύεται η ΥΠΕΡΩΚΕΑΝΙΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ με μετόχους τους δανειστές της ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ που διήρκεσε μέχρι το 1912 οπότε και απορροφήθηκε από την ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΑΤΜΟΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ του Λεωνίδα Εμπειρίκου. Η εταιρεία του Εμπειρίκου εμφανίστηκε το 1908 και κυριάρχησε στον χώρο των υπερωκεανίων για 30 χρόνια περίπου. Το πρώτο πλοίο της Εθνικής Ατμοπλοίας της Ελλάδας ήταν το θρυλικό *Πατρίς* 4.390 τον. που ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια το 1909 και ταξίδεψαν μαζί του οι Αγγελόπουλοι (1915), Γεωρ.,Ξεν.,Ιωαν. Καραγιάννος (1909-11), Δ. Ρουσάκης, Σ. Μανώλης, Δ. Σπαθής (1909), Ν. Ψιλογιαννόπουλος (1911), Δημ. Κότας (1909) και πολλοί άλλοι. Η εταιρεία απέκτησε στην συνέχεια τα πλοία *Μακεδονία*, *Ιωάννινα*, *Μεγάλη Ελλάς*, *Βασ. Αλέξανδρος* , κλπ. που μετέφεραν χιλιάδες μετανάστες στην Γη της Επαγγελίας. Ειδικά με το *Μεγάλη Ελλάς*, ένα νεότευκτο πλοίο του 1915, χωρητικότητας 9.272 τον. που έπαιρνε 2.310 επιβάτες (οι 1800 στην Τρίτη θέση), ταξίδεψε μεγάλος αριθμός Αγουλινιτσαίων μερικοί από τους οποίους είναι: Επαμ. Ηλιόπουλος , Διον. Καραβίδας (1921), Θεαν., Κωστ., Νικολ. Κονταξής (1920), Αντ.και Νικ. Λαμπρόπουλος (1921), Αργ.και Χριστ. Χίλιου (1920) κλπ.
Οι Αγουλινιτσαίοι μετανάστες έπρεπε, όπως κάθε έλληνας στην θέση τους, πρώτα να εξασφαλίσουν τα χρήματα του ταξιδιού και κάποια βοήθεια στην χώρα προορισμού, τις Η.Π.Α. Η πλειοψηφία δεν είχε γραμματικές γνώσεις ή είχε ελάχιστες, εξασφάλιζαν τα ναύλα μέσω πράκτορα με χίλιες στερήσεις , με υποθήκες και πωλήσεις κτημάτων. Τις περισσότερες φορές ταξίδευαν με συγγενείς ή φίλους, άλλοτε πάλι ολόκληρη η οικογένεια μητέρα και παιδιά. Συνήθως τους περίμενε στην Αμερική κάποιος από την οικογένειά τους ή φίλος τους, που ήδη είχε ανοίξει τον δρόμο για την ξενητειά. Έτσι το 1907 έφθασαν στην Αμερική με το πλοίο Ναπόλιταν Πρινς της εταιρείας Prince Lines, οι Παναγιώτα, Δημήτριος, Κων/νος και Νικόλαος Σεμπέκος, ενώ ο Σταύρος Σεμπέκος είχε προηγηθεί το 1905. Ο Ανδρέας Μπεκυράς έφθασε το 1906 στην Ν. Υόρκη για να ακολουθήσουν το 1921 οι Ιωάννης, Θεμιστοκλής και Φώτης Μπεκυράς με το πλοίο Μεγάλη Ελλάς των Αφων Εμπειρίκου. Ο Γιώργος και Νίκος Αντωνόπουλος θα μεταναστεύσουν το 1907 και θα ακολουθήσουν οι Απόστολος και Βασίλης το 1909, ενώ ο Νίκος θα επιστρέψει στο χωριό δύο φορές το 1909 και το 1920 για να ξαναφύγει πάλι. Από την οικογένεια Παπαδόπουλου μεταξύ 1907 και 1920 θα φύγουν επτά άτομα, από τους Ρελλιά πέντε άτομα, από την οικογένεια Κόκκινος έξη άτομα. Ακόμα και μωρά υποβάλλονται στο βασανιστικό ταξίδι της Αμερικής όταν δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.Το 1915 με το Πατρίς θα ταξιδέψουν η Μελπομένη Αγγελοπούλου με τον Νίκο που είναι δύο ετών και την Γιαννούλα που είναι μόλις 2 μηνών. Ο Τάκης Γιαννακόπουλος ταξιδεύει το 1908 τριών ετών, ο Δημήτρης Καπόπουλος το 1911 είναι 5 ετών και η Γιωργίτσα Μπεκυρά 6 ετών.
Οι συμπατριώτες μας ξεκινούσαν το ταξίδι τους από το χωριό με το τραίνο, που πρωτολειτούργησε στην περιοχή το 1902, μέχρι την Πάτρα. Κουβαλούσαν τα λίγα υπαρχοντά τους σε μεγάλους μπόγους που τους έπαιρναν στον ώμο. Οι περισσότεροι έβλεπαν την Πάτρα για πρώτη και αρκετοί για τελευταία φορά αφού δεν ξαναγύρισαν ποτέ. Από εκεί μετά από μικρή παραμονή επιβιβάζονταν στο πλοίο για Νέα Υόρκη με συνήθως ενδιάμεσο σταθμό κάποιο μεσογειακό λιμάνι. Η περιβόητη τρίτη θέση, για λόγους καθαρά οικονομικούς, ήταν κατά κανόνα η σταθερή επιλογή τους.
Η τρίτη θέση βρισκόταν κάτω από το κυρίως κατάστρωμα , με χώρους ιδιαίτερα μικρούς, ανήλιους και αερισμό άκρως προβληματικό.
Από τις πρώτες κιόλας μέρες η πολυκοσμία (συνήθως πάνω από 1000 άτομα ή σε ποσοστό το 80 έως 90% του συνόλου των επιβατών), οι αναθυμιάσεις από τους εμετούς της ναυτίας, η έλλειψη στοιχειώδους καθαριότητας και η στενότητα χώρου δημιουργούσε ένα αποπνικτικό περιβάλλον στην τρίτη θέση. Ο διαχωρισμός γυναικών και ανδρών επιβατών δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολος. Στον ίδιο χώρο οι γυναίκες με τα ρούχα κρεμασμένα γύρω από τα κρεβάτια προσπαθούσαν να δημιουργήσουν χώρο απομόνωσης. Σε αυτόν τον κλειστοφοβικό ακάθαρτο χώρο γεμάτο ψείρες, ο μετανάστης έπρεπε να περάσει όλες τις ώρες του, να ζήσει , να κοιμηθεί, να ησυχάσει, να ντυθεί. Δίχως καρέκλες, τραπέζια, σκαμνιά, έπρεπε να βολέψει τα μπογαλάκια του στον ελάχιστο χώρο μεταξύ των κρεβατιών και κάτω από αυτά. Το λουτρό γινόταν σε κοινούς για άντρες και γυναίκες χώρους, με κρύο θαλασσινό νερό, με αποτέλεσμα λίγοι να το αποτολμούν. Το σπάνιο ζεστό νερό όταν υπήρχε το χρησιμοποιούσαν για πλύσιμο προσώπου και μαλλιών. Με θαλασσινό νερό επίσης γινόταν και το πλύσιμο των ρούχων με το σαπούνι να είναι φυσικά ανύπαρκτο.
Ο κινηματογράφος έχει από παλιά έχει περιγράψει τις άθλιες συνθήκες διαβίωσης των επιβατών της τρίτης θέσης. Από τους πρώτους ο Τσάρλι Τσάπλιν, και πρόσφατα ο Τιτανικός, οι Νύφες κλπ. θα περιγράψουν τις άθλιες συνθήκες του ταξιδιού και την Οδύσσεια του ξενιτεμένου. Ο Αλέξης Δαμιανός στο θαυμάσιο έργο του Μέχρι το πλοίο, θα περιγράψει με μοναδικό τρόπο την ταλαιπωρία του υποψήφιου μετανάστη να φθάσει στο λιμάνι της αναχώρησης.
Πριν ξεκινήσουν για το ταξίδι ο πράκτορας ή μεσίτης τους είχε διαβεβαιώσει ότι το φαγητό θα ήταν υγιεινό και θρεπτικό. Η πραγματικότητα όμως ήταν τελείως διαφορετική. Με εξαίρεση το αποχαιρετιστήριο δείπνο την βραδιά πριν την άφιξη στην Ν. Υόρκη, το φαγητό του πλοίου απλώς δεν τρωγόταν. Ρέγγες χαλασμένες και κρέας ακατάλληλο συνήθως κατέληγαν στην θάλασσα, ενώ οι τηγανητές πατάτες αποτελούσαν μια σπάνια λιχουδιά που προσφέρονταν σπάνια. Για το νερό στέκονταν με τις βίκες σε ατέλειωτες ουρές μπρος από τα ντεπόζιτα. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η θαλασσοταραχή και τα πελώρια κύματα του Ατλαντικού ανέβαζαν τον φόβο και την ταλαιπωρία στο ζενίθ. Θάλασσα και ουρανός, ουρανός και θάλασσα, μοναδικό τοπίο, για πάνω από δύο εβδομάδες.
Το ταξίδι κάποτε τελείωνε και οι μετανάστες το πρώτο πράγμα που θα αντικρίσουν στο λιμάνι της Ν. Υόρκης, είναι το δώρο της Γαλλίας στην Αμερική, το άγαλμα της Ελευθερίας. Εκεί κοντά στο Έλις Άιλαντ, το Καστριγκάρι ( από το Castle Garden) για τους Έλληνες μετανάστες της τρίτης θέσης, θα υποβληθούν σε τελικές ιατρικές εξετάσεις. Οι άτυχοι που κρίθηκαν άρρωστοι (σωματικά ή ψυχικά) θα υποχρεωθούν να επιστρέψουν στο πλοίο για επαναπατρισμό. Έτσι τελικά οι μετανάστες μετά την τρομερή δοκιμασία του ταξιδιού, πατούσαν επιτέλους το χώμα της χώρας του ονείρου, έτοιμοι να αντιμετωπίσουν την νέα πρόκληση στην ζωή τους. Από εκείνη την στιγμή άρχιζε ο δύσκολος αγώνας της επιβίωσης και η τεράστια προσπάθεια της ανάδειξης μέσω της εργασίας, συνήθως στην αχανή ενδοχώρα της Αμερικής.
Οι περισσότεροι μετανάστες έφυγαν με την σκέψη να λείψουν μερικά χρόνια. Να ξεχρεώσουν δανεικά, να παντρέψουν τις αδελφές, να βοηθήσουν τις οικογένειές τους, να ορθοποδήσουν οικονομικά. Έλπιζαν να γυρίσουν πίσω στο χωριό τους έχοντας εκπληρώσει όλα αυτά τα όνειρα. Η ζωή όμως ανέτρεψε πολλούς σχεδιασμούς. Λίγοι επέστρεψαν, οι περισσότεροι ρίζωσαν στην νέα πατρίδα τους, δίχως όμως να ξεχάσουν τον τόπο που γεννήθηκαν. Και αναμφίβολα το απέδειξαν στα χρόνια που ακολούθησαν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για πάμε να πιάσουμε και δύο καράβια που αν και δεν ήταν ελληνικά, ξεκινούσαν από ελληνικά λιμάνια για να καταλήξουν στη «γη της επαγγελίας».
>  .............
> Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια ήταν τα _Napolitan__ Prince_ και _Sicilian__ Prince_. Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Σκωτία το 1889 για μια πορτογαλική εταιρεία που τελικά απέτυχε και κατέληξαν το 1902 στα χέρια των ¶γγλων. Ήταν όμορφα σκαριά, με πλώρη clipper που κατέληγε σε ακρόπλωρο και αρμονικές αναλογίες. 
> .............
> το δε _Sicilian__ Prince_, το πήρε η Αιγυπτιακή Khedivial Mail και ως _Abbasieh_ το ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο ως το 1930. Ίσως με αυτό το όνομα να ξαναπέρασε από τον Πειραιά.


Εδω δυο διαφημισεις ταξιδιων του *Sicilian Prince* απο τον Πειραια και την Καλαματα για την Νεω Υορκη.  4 Μαρτιου και 14 Οκτωβριου 1907!




> The "*Sicilian Prince*" was a 2784 gross ton vessel built as the  "*Mocambique*" by Scott & Co., Greenock, Scotland for Mala Real Portugueza. Her length was 363.5ft x beam 42.2ft, she had a clipper  stem, one funnel, two masts, single screw and a speed of 12 knots.  There was
>   accommodation for 25-1st class and 1,100-3rd class passengers. In  1898 she became the Portuguese "*Alvarez Cabrel*" and in 1902 was sold  to the Prince Line and renamed "*Sicilian Prince*" Launched on 28/9/1889, she  sailed on her first voyage for Prince Line from Leghorn to Genoa,  Naples, Palermo and New York on 30/9/1902. Her last voyage commenced 18/3/1908 between Naples, Syracuse, Piraeus, Patras, Palermo and New  York when
>   she was transferred to the British Northwest Transport Line and ran  between Rotterdam, Halifax and New York. In 1910 she was sold to the  Khedivial Mail Line (who were involved in the Pilgrim trade to Mecca) and  renamed "Abbassieh". In 1930 she was scrapped in Italy.


19070304 Sicilian Prince.jpg

19071014 Prince.jpg

Σπανιο σκιτσο του *Sicilian Prince*
Πηγη: http://www.favara.biz/cognomi/navi_viaggio.htm

Sicilian Prince.jpg

Επισης αρθρο απο τις 21 Δεκεμβριου 1919 (New York Times) για την κατασταση του πλοιου


19091221 Sic Prince NYT.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στο σπάνιο σκίτσο του SICILIAN PRINCE που μας παρουσίασε ο  φίλος Nichola να προσθέσω και εγώ μιά φωτογραφία του που βρήκα (αν λέει αλήθεια η λεζάντα) στη παρακάτω δ/νση

http://www.vizachero.com/genblog/C10...351/index.html




The Sicilian Prince

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Thalia_ was a great Austrian ship that covered the Mediterranean for many years from Trieste to Port Said via Corfu and Patras, and from Trieste to Messina, Corsica and Marseilles.
> 
> She was built in July 1886 by _William Denny_ in Dumbarton for _Lloyd Austriaco_. Her tonnage was 2,371 with length of 351 ft, width of 38.2 ft. She was however slow, being a single screw steamship with service speed of 10.2 knots and maximum speed of 12.1 knots.  
> 
> ................


Here is an announcement of *Thalia*'s trips on July 15, 1903

19030715 Thalia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Fabre Line* had also other ships that were doing the Piraeus to New York route. They included *Massilia, Gallia* and *Neustria*. 
> ........................
> 
> The *Neustria* is one of the saddest ships in the history of oceanliners! Built by Claparede & Compan, Rouen, France, for _Fabre Line_ in 1883 she was a Spanish-American War troopship. She was lost without trace in the North Atlantic in 1909  ]



Ανακοινωσις για την αναχωρηση του *NEUSTRIA* για την Νεα Υορκη, 1 Νοεμβριου 1907

19071101 Neustria.jpg

Οπως γραψαμε προηγουμενως το τραγικο αυτο πλοιο χαθηκε στον Ατλαντικο διχως ιχνος λιγα χρονια αργοτερα...

Παρα κατω δινω μια φωτογραφια και ενα ζωγραφικο πινακα που δινει μια ιδεα του πλοιου



Neustria.jpg

Neustria0.jpg

Πηγη: www.vosegalleries.com/downloads/ArtNotesPrt1.pdf ]

----------


## τοξοτης

*SS NEUSTRIA*

http://freepages.family.rootsweb.anc...a/neustria.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*SUSQUEHANNA*

*http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/Onli...p/w1ap-t14.htm*



*Online Library of Selected Images -- Picture Data*


*Photo #: NH 43544*

*USS Susquehanna (ID # 3016)*

Underway, circa 1917-1919.
This ship was originally the North German Lloyd steamer _Rhein_, built in 1899 and interned at Baltimore, Maryland, in 1914. After serving as USS _Susquehanna_ during and after World War I, she made commercial voyages in 1920-1922 and was then laid up until scrapped in 1928.

_U.S. Naval Historical Center Photograph._
_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_

_http://www.naxos.gr/images/paradosh/nax_metanastes.xls_

_Απόσπασμα_
Ζευγώλης Γεώργιος 25 *11/3/1920 Susquehanna* *Πάτρα - Νέα* *Υόρκη*

----------


## τοξοτης

Ένα άλλο μεταναστευτικό , με λιμάνι αναχώρησης τη Πάτρα , ήταν το 
*GIULIA  * το οποίο με επιφύλαξη μπορεί να είναι το πιο κάτω :

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Giulia-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ένα άλλο μεταναστευτικό , με λιμάνι αναχώρησης τη Πάτρα , ήταν το 
> *GIULIA  * το οποίο με επιφύλαξη μπορεί να είναι το πιο κάτω :
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Giulia-01.html


Εν πρωτοις εργαζεσαι πολυ αργα φιλε Αντωνη...

Ξμ... αυτο το *Τζουλια* μοιαζει καπως μεταγενεστερο!

Το αρχικο ηταν το εξης



> *Giulia* (1)      1904      1905 transferred from Fratelli Cosulich, Trieste, 1919 transferred to Italian flag, 1923 abandoned in North Atlantic and sank.      4,337


Και εδω

http://www.ellisisland.org/shipping/...asp?shipid=350

*



			
				Giulia
			
		

*


> Built by Russell & Co, Port Glasgow, Scotland, 1904. 4337 gross tons; 346 (bp) feet long; 45 feet wide. Steam triple expansion engines, twin screw.  Service speed 12 knots.  1460 passengers ( 30 first class, 30 second class, 1400 third class ).
> 
> Built for Austro-Americana Line, Austrian flag, in 1904 and named Giulia. Trieste-New York service. Later reduced to a cargo ship. Damaged by a mine in 1918. Abandoned in the North Atlantic in 1923.


giulia.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εν πρωτοις εργαζεσαι πολυ αργα φιλε Αντωνη...
> 
> Ξμ... αυτο το *Τζουλια* μοιαζει καπως μεταγενεστερο!
> 
> Το αρχικο ηταν το εξης
> 
> 
> Και εδω
> 
> ...


Γι αυτό υπάρχουν οι δάσκαλοι , να διορθώνουν τους μαθητάδες.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και αλλα τεσσερα αγνωστα πλοια της Austro-americana
_Γκερτη_ (ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιο Αντωνη :Wink:  17/9/1907
_Κολομβια_    20/7/1910
_Πολωνια_    19/2/1913
_Ευγενια_    19/7/1911



Austro-americana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το βρηκαμε το *Gerty*!




> Gerty           1903           1905 transferred from Fratelli Cosulich, Trieste,             1919 transferred to Italian flag, 1928 sold to Anglo Maritime Shipping,             London renamed City of Candia.           4,212 tons


Gerty.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Alice* ηταν ενα απο τα ωραιοτωρα πλοια της εταιρειας 
Εδω επιβατες απολαμβανουν τον ηλιο του Ατλαντικου


Alice1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και  φυσικα το ωραιοτερο τους πλοιο ηταν το *Franz Josef I*

Δυστυχως στα τελευταια χρονια μερικοι που δεν ξερουν καλα την ιστορια αυτων των πλοιων εγραψαν παρα πολλα κακα γι αυτο το πλοιο και για τις συνθηκες ταξιδιων σ αυτο...


Franz Josef!.jpg

Franz Josef I.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το ηξερες; Και το *IVERNIA* εκανε ταξιδια απο τον Πειραια στην Νεα Υορκη. Ανακοινωση της 12ης Ιουλιου 1912
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91813


 Νίκο εδώ , εκτός λάθους μου , πρέπει να έβαλε το χεράκι του  ο <δαίμων του τυπογραφείου > , γιατί όπως βλέπω στην αφίσα η Πάτρα είναι το λιμάνι αναχώρησης και όχι ο Πειραιάς.




> Το βρηκαμε το *Gerty*!
> 
> Gerty.jpg


 Δεν αμφέβαλα ότι κάπου θα το ξετρύπωνες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο εδώ , εκτός λάθους μου , πρέπει να έβαλε το χεράκι του  ο <δαίμων του τυπογραφείου > , γιατί όπως βλέπω στην αφίσα η Πάτρα είναι το λιμάνι αναχώρησης και όχι ο Πειραιάς.


Αληθως εκ Πατρων!...  

Τωρα θα χαρεις ενα αλλο αρθρο σε θεμα που δεν διαβαζεις συχνα. Κοιταξε εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=15

----------


## τοξοτης

*COLOMBIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-07.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-09.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *COLOMBIA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-04.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-07.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-09.html
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lombia-01.html


Εδω ειμαστε ολοι μπερδεμενοι... Υπηρχαν παρα πολλα *Columbiα* την εποχη εκεινη. Αυτο που ψαχνουμε ειναι το *Columbia της Austro-americana* (!) το οποιον εχουμε ηδη συζητησει εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=33 και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=35


Μου φαινεται λιγο παλιοκαραβο, ενω αυτα που ανεβασες μπορει να ειναι της HAPAG και CGT

----------


## Ellinis

Τα πλοία που ανέβασε ο τοξότης είναι απλές συνωνυμίες. Πρόκειται για πλοίο της knsm και ένα αμερικανικο, πολύ μεταγενέστερα.

----------


## τοξοτης

*ΚΟΛΟΜΒΙΑ*

Αυτό το πλοίο πολύ με έχει μπερδέψει.
Πρώτα απέδωσα το ΚΟΛΟΜΒΙΑ ξενόγλωσσα σαν COLOMBIA (όπου και οι φωτογραφίες.
Ο φίλος Νίκος εκτός του να μου γνωρίσει ότι το σωστό είναι COLUMBIA με παράπεμψε στα
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...8&postcount=33 και εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...2&postcount=35

όπου εκεί μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία : είναι δυνατό αυτό το πλοίο



να έχει χώρους ενδιαίτησης για 1325 άτομα ? ( 50 Α! - 75 Β! και 1200 Γ! )
Θα μου πείτε τώρα : εκείνη την εποχή τι περίμενες .....

----------


## τοξοτης

*MADONNA*

Σύμφωνα με το πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα και αυτό το πλοίο (δε γνωρίζω τι δρομολόγια έκανε κι αν έκανε) , έστω και για μια φορά μετέφερε μετανάστες από την Αμερική στην Ελλάδα.

Boarding the MADONNA (LOC)
Έλληνες μετανάστες επιβιβάζονται στο MADONNA για να επιστρέψουν στην πατρίδα. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη τον Οκτώβριο του 1912.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/library...ss/2349962644/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/library...ss/2764625499/


To MADONNA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...adonna-01.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *MADONNA*
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το πιο κάτω δημοσίευμα και αυτό το πλοίο (δε γνωρίζω τι δρομολόγια έκανε κι αν έκανε) , έστω και για μια φορά μετέφερε μετανάστες από την Αμερική στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Boarding the MADONNA (LOC)
> Έλληνες μετανάστες επιβιβάζονται στο MADONNA για να επιστρέψουν στην πατρίδα. Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη τον Οκτώβριο του 1912.


Ελα το βρηκαμε το *Madonna* !!!!  
3 Ιουλιου 1920

19200703 Madonna.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ελα το βρηκαμε το *Madonna* !!!! 
> 3 Ιουλιου 1920
> 
> 19200703 Madonna.jpg


 
Ήταν δυνατό να μη το εύρισκες ??? Έστω και Ελληνιστί <ΜΑΔΟΝΝΑ>
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Principe di Piemonte*!  Της  Lloyd Sabaudo 13 Ιανουαριου 1907

19071013 Principe di Piemonte.jpg





> IDNo:     1136640     Year:     1907
> Name:     PRINCIPE DI PIEMONTE     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo (rf)     Launch Date:     27.2.07
> Flag:     ITA     Date of completion:     6.07
> Tons:     6365     Link:     1525
> DWT:         Yard No:     623
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     131.1     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     16.1     Builder:     Laing
> ...



*Lloyd Sabaudo* http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/li...oydsabaudo.htm

*Uranium Lines* http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/uranium.html


Επισης, διαβαστε εδω απο την ακολουθη ιστοσελιδα  http://www.waterfordcountymuseum.org...160/4/?lang=en




> *PRINCIPE DI PIEMONTE
> 
> * *Built* - in 1907 at Sunderland by James Laing & Co. 
> *Hull* - Steel, 2 deck, Length 430ft, Breadth 52.7ft, Depth 25ft
> *Tonnage* - 6704 gross, 4211 net, 10980 tons displacement
> *Shelter* - deck schooner - rigged vessel.
> *Engine* - Triple expansion 6 cylinder NHP 869, 14 knots. Twin Screw 4 x single ended boilers (originally 5). 180 PSI Steam Pressure.
> 
> *History
> ...


*Principe di Piemonte*
Principe di Piemonte.jpg

*Principello*
Principello.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και ο ... *Θωμας της Σαβοιας*, δηλαδη *Tomaso di Savoia

*Tomaso di Savoia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ελα και ενα για σενα, φιλε Αντωνη, για να μας το βρεις. *Ludovica* της _Austroamericana_ απο τις 18 Νοεμβριου 1912!

19121118 Ludovica.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *< CANADA >*  της Fabre line
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-05.html
> 
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Canada-13.html


Το *Canada* της Fabre Line απο ωραια καρτ ποσταλ

CAnada Fabre.jpg

Το _Patria_ της Fabre Line απο ωραια καρτ ποσταλ

Patria.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ελα το βρηκαμε το *Madonna* !!!!  
> 3 Ιουλιου 1920
> 
> 19200703 Madonna.jpg


Και ενα ωραιο poster του ιδιου απο το navi ed armatori

Madonna.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _Patria_ της Fabre Line απο ωραια καρτ ποσταλ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95949


Αναχωρησεις της Fabre Line για την Νεα Υορκη στις 12 Αυγουστου 1907 και 24 Φεβρουαριου 1908

19070812 Favre.jpg

19080224 FAvre.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Lloyd Italiano_ στις 15 Φεβρουαριου 1907. Τα δυο πλοια ειναι το *Indiana* και το Luisiana

19070215 Lloyd Italiano.jpg
*INDIANA*_ - Built by Societa  				Esercizio Bacini, Riva Trigoso, Italy, 1905. 4,996 gross tons;  				381 (bp) feet long; 47 feet wide. Steam triple expansion engines,  				twin screw. Service speed 14 knots. 1,625 passengers (25 first  				class, 1,600 third class).Two funnels and two masts. Built for  				Lloyd Italiano, Italian flag, in 1905 and renamed Indiana.  				Italy-New York service. Transferred to Navigazione Generale  				Italiana in 1918. Sold to Sitmar Line, Italian flag, in 1924 and  				renamed Romania. Scrapped in 1928.

_Indiana.jpg

*LUISIANA

*Luisaina.jpg
_

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω διαφημισις ταξιδιων του *Neapolitan Prince* απο τον Πειραια για την Νεα Υορκη. 15/2/1907!

19070215 Prince Line.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω διαφημισις ταξιδιων του *Cedric* (White Star) απο τον Πειραια για την Νεα Υορκη. 15/2/1907!

19070215 White Star.jpg

Cedric.jpg

*New York Times  8/2/1903*




> *THE LARGEST SHIP AFLOAT; White Star Liner Cedric to Sail for This Port on Wednesday.*
> 
> 
> February 8, 1903, Sunday
> 
> 
>  New Yorkers will have a chance next week to view the largest ocean-going steamship ever constructed. The vessel which holds this proud distinction is the giant Cedric of the White Star Line, which is scheduled to sail from Liverpool next Wednesday for New York.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω διαφημισις ταξιδιων του *Romanic* (White Star) απο τον Πειραια για την Νεα Υορκη. 31/7/1905!

19050731 Romanic.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης_ που ξερω οτι λειπει σε διακοπες και ... θα του ελθει κολπος οταν γυρισει και δει ολες αυτες τις καινουριες φωτογραφιες και θεματα...

Ιδου λοιπον το *Vulcania* και *Saturnia* που πηγαιναν στην Νεα Υορκη απο τον Πειραια και αλλα που πηγαιναν στην Νοτια Αμερικη!

*24/4/1960*

19600424 Italian Line SV.jpg

19600424 Italian Line.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τον φιλο _τοξοτης_ που ξερω οτι λειπει σε διακοπες και ... θα του ελθει κολπος οταν γυρισει και δει ολες αυτες τις καινουριες φωτογραφιες και θεματα...
> 
> Ιδου λοιπον το *Vulcania* και *Saturnia* που πηγαιναν στην Νεα Υορκη απο τον Πειραια και αλλα που πηγαιναν στην Νοτια Αμερικη!
> 
> *24/4/1960*
> 
> 19600424 Italian Line SV.jpg
> 
> 19600424 Italian Line.jpg


Κόλπος δε ξέρω αν μου έρθει , τα ματάκια μου πάντως κοντεύουν να βγουν.
Γύρισα και βρήκα 130 μηνύματα , τα περισσότερα, το 80% θα έλεγα , από NAUTILIA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κόλπος δε ξέρω αν μου έρθει , τα ματάκια μου πάντως κοντεύουν να βγουν.
> Γύρισα και βρήκα 130 μηνύματα , τα περισσότερα, το 80% θα έλεγα , από NAUTILIA.


Το φαντασθηκα, καθως και την εκπληξη σου οταν θα γυριζες

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η δεύτερη διαφήμιση Νικόλα της ITALIAN LINE από την εφημερίδα Ελευθερία είναι από την μετά Andrea Doria εποχή όταν το Giulio Cesare αντικαταστούσε προσωρινά το αδικοχαμένο πλοίο στην γραμμή της Νέας Υόρκης μαζί με το Cristoforo Colombo μέχρι να δρομολογηθεί το νεότευκτο Leonardo da Vinci.

----------


## csa73

Ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό πλοίο

metanastes.jpg

Ο Δ.Μωραίτης με συνεργάτες του στο πλοίο ''Ελλάς''

ellas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μία αναμνηστική φώτο οι Αξιωματικοί του ''Νέα Ελλάς'' με τον Πλοίαρχο Ι.Δ.Πολέμη στη μέση



Επειδη εισαι καπως καινουριος ηθελα να προσθεσω οτι:

1.     Για μερικα απο αυτα τα πλοια εχουμε ηδη ανοιζει ξεχωριστα θεματα εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=99 και πιθανως να δεις ωρισμενες απο αυτες τις φωτογραφιες ηδη

2.    Στα θεματα Αριθμ. 157 και 159 εχεις ανεβασει την ιδια φωτογραφια

3.    Στο θεμα Αριθμ. 156 λες....



> ΜΕΤΑΝΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ 1892
> Ελληνικό μεταναστευτικό πλοίο
> 
> Τύπος Αρχείου:  metanastes.jpg


Αλλα νομιζω οτι αυτο δεν ειναι σωστο μια και το 1892 δεν υπηρχε ακομη Ελληνικο πλοιο που εκανε μεταναστευτικα δρομολογια (το πρωτο ηταν το *ΜΩΡΑΙΤΗΣ* το 1907). Οι Ελληνες μεταναστες πηγαιναν στην Αμερικη και Καναδα με ξενα πλοια οπως εχουμε ηδη παρουσιασει εδω, πλοια οπως της AUSTROAMERICANA, LA VELOCE  κλπ   Την φωτογραφια που ανεβασες την εχω δει ξανα και νομιζω οτι ειναι καπως μεταγενεστερη

Ευχαριστω

Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Υπερωκεανειο απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη

ship.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Υπερωκεανειο απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη
> 
> ship.jpg


 

Φανταστικό.
Σε κάτι τέτοια οι λέξεις δε μπορούν ποτέ να αποδώσουν αυτά που βλέπουν τα μάτια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για πάμε να πιάσουμε και δύο καράβια που αν και δεν ήταν ελληνικά, ξεκινούσαν από ελληνικά λιμάνια για να καταλήξουν στη «γη της επαγγελίας».
> 
> ..........
> 
> Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν σε Ελληνικά λιμάνια ήταν τα _Napolitan__ Prince_ και _Sicilian__ Prince_. Είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Σκωτία το 1889 για μια πορτογαλική εταιρεία που τελικά απέτυχε και κατέληξαν το 1902 στα χέρια των ¶γγλων. Ήταν όμορφα σκαριά, με πλώρη clipper που κατέληγε σε ακρόπλωρο και αρμονικές αναλογίες. Οπότε δεν είναι περίεργο που τα αποκαλούσαν «Jimmyʼs yachts». Μετέφεραν λίγους επιβάτες σε 1η και 2η θέση και περί τους χίλιους σε 3η θέση.
> 
> .............
> το δε _Sicilian__ Prince_, το πήρε η Αιγυπτιακή Khedivial Mail και ως _Abbasieh_ το ταξίδεψε στη Μεσόγειο ως το 1930. Ίσως με αυτό το όνομα να ξαναπέρασε από τον Πειραιά.


*Sicilian Prince*  11/4/1907

19070411 Sicilian Prince.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The maiden trip of the pre-war *Vulcania* from a nice Italian film. http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...-VULCANIA.html

In some scenes you will see also *Saturnia

December 1928

*1.jpg
22.jpg
4.jpg
6.jpg
7.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε συνέχεια των όσων έγραψε ο Νίκος, έψαξα και βρήκα μια παλιά Ελληνική διαφήμιση της _Unione Austro-Americana._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28389
> 
> Το πλοίο που εικονίζεται πρέπει να είναι το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, ένα πλοίο ναυπήγησης 1912 που με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε μόνο 2 χρόνια καθώς ο 1ος παγκόσμιος το κράτησε δεμένο στην Τεργέστη. Με την διάλυση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και την απώλεια των παραλίων, η εταιρεία μετανομάσεται το 1919 σε Cosulich Line, και συνεχίζει της δραστηριότητες της από την Τεργέστη.
> Το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, μετανομάσεται _Presidente Wilson_ και συνεχίζει να περνάει από την Πάτρα.
> 
> Το 1929 πωλήται στη Lloyd Triestino και μετανομάσεται *Ganges* για πλόες προς Απω Ανατολή. Στο δρομολόγιο του προς Αμερική το αντικαθιστούν τα *Saturnia* και* Vulcania*. Μια φωτογραφία ενός από τα δύο στην Πάτρα έχουμε εδώ.
> 
> ...



Εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του _Presidente Wilson

_President Wilson.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Vulcania, ενός πλοίου τόσο γνώριμου στον Πειραιά αλλά και στην Πάτρα, στην Βαρκελώνη το 1961 από τον καραβολάτρη φωτογράφο T. Diedrich. Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το πλοίο αντικατεστάθηκε από τα νεώτερα Cristoforo Colombo και Leonardo Da Vinci και πουλήθηκε στην Siosa Line (Grimaldi-SIOSA Lines) με το νέο όνομα Caribia. Η διαφορά του με το αδελφάκι του Saturnia ήταν στην τσιμινιέρα όπου το Vulcania είχε ένα περιμετρικό χείλος ενώ το Saturnia είχε μία υπερυψωμένη μύτη στο μπροστινό μέρος για να διώχνει καλύτερα την κάπνα μακρυά από τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα.



πηγή shipspotter.es

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Vulcania, ενός πλοίου τόσο γνώριμου στον Πειραιά αλλά και στην Πάτρα, στην Βαρκελώνη το 1961 από τον καραβολάτρη φωτογράφο T. Diedrich. Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το πλοίο αντικατεστάθηκε από τα νεώτερα Cristoforo Colombo και Leonardo Da Vinci και πουλήθηκε στην Siosa Line (Grimaldi-SIOSA Lines) με το νέο όνομα Caribia. Η διαφορά του με το αδελφάκι του Saturnia ήταν στην τσιμινιέρα όπου το Vulcania είχε ένα περιμετρικό χείλος ενώ το Saturnia είχε μία υπερυψωμένη μύτη στο μπροστινό μέρος για να διώχνει καλύτερα την κάπνα μακρυά από τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα.
> 
> πηγή shipspotter.es


 
Όντως μια πανέμορφη και νέτη φωτογραφία ενός ΚΑΡΑΒΙΟΥ που πέρασε απο τις Ελληνικές θάλλασες.
Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ελα το βρηκαμε το *Madonna* !!!!  
> 3 Ιουλιου 1920
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93813


*Madonna

*Madonna.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eδω δυο διαφημισεις ταξιδιων του * Prince Line* απο τον Πειραια και την Καλαματα για την Νεα Υορκη.  15/2/1907!

19070215 North America.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> *Madonna*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113965


 
Η αφίσσα μορεί να μας έδειξε πως περίπου ήταν το MADONNA.
Η φωτογραφία όμως μας δείχνει πως πραγματικά ήταν.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Canada* της Fabre Line: καρτ ποσταλ delcampe

Canada.jpg

Canada2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

28/9/1905 *

CRETIC

*19050928 Cretic.jpg
Cretic1.jpg



> IDNo:     1115288     Year:     1902
> Name:     HANOVERIAN     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger/cargo (rf)     Launch Date:     25.2.02
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     7.02
> Tons:     13507     Link:     1491
> DWT:         Yard No:     381
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     177.4     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     18.4     Builder:     Hawthorn Leslie
> ...


_______________________________


11/4/1907

*CANOPIC 

*CAnopic.jpg

19070411 White Star.jpg



> IDNo:     1113408     Year:     1900
> Name:     COMMONWEALTH     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     31.5.00
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     22.9.00
> Tons:     12096     Link:     1600
> DWT:         Yard No:     330
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     176.3     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     18.1     Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...


_________________________
*
REPUBLIC

*Republic.jpg



> IDNo:     1118043     Year:     1903
> Name:     COLUMBUS     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     26.2.03
> Flag:     GBR     Date of completion:     12.9.03
> Tons:     15378     Link:     1600
> DWT:         Yard No:     345
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     173.7     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     20.7     Builder:     Harland & Wolff
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μεταπολεμικα πλοια της American Export Lines απο τις 23 Φεβρουαριου 1954

19540223 American Eport.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα απο τα *Excelsior*, *Exarch * και  *Exilona* της American Export Lines στην Καλαματα
Kalamai.jpg
www.ebay.it

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

To *Argentina * 24/12/1909

19091224 Argentina.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Canada* της Fabre Line: καρτ ποσταλ delcampe
> 
> Canada.jpg
> 
> Canada2.jpg


*Fabre Line*  5 Νοεμβριου 1924.

Τα περισσοτερα πλοια τα ξερουμε, αλλα ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο τοξοτης θα μας τιμησει με περισσοτερα στοιχεια τους

19241105 FAvre Line.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*Fabre Line* 

Ίσως και αυτό να έχει ενδιαφέρον.

*Funnel:*

1882 - 1902 : Black

1902 - 1915 : Red with white band below black top.

1915 - : Red with white band below blue top.


   

*1882-1902              1902-1915                        1915-* 

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/fabre.html

*Fabre Line* 

*PATRIA*


*Patria (1)* : Built 1883 ex- Coomassie, 1882 wrecked Cape Carmel, Mediterranean. Tons 1,404 
*Patria (2)* : Built 1895 ex- Rugia, 1905 purchased from Harland & Wolff, 1905 scrapped in Italy. Tons 4,053 

*Patria (3)* : Built 1914 , 1932 chartered to Messageries Maritimes, 1940 sold to MM. Tons 11,885

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/fabre.html




> *Fabre Line* 5 Νοεμβριου 1924.
> 
> Τα περισσοτερα πλοια τα ξερουμε, αλλα ειμαι βεβαιος οτι ο τοξοτης θα μας τιμησει με περισσοτερα στοιχεια τους
> 
> 19241105 FAvre Line.jpg


*PROVIDENCE*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...idence-01.html


*Providence :* Built 1920 - 1932 chartered to Messageries Maritimes, 1940 sold to MM.- Tons 11,900

http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/fabre.html


Το plimsollshipdata δίνει σαν έτος κατασκευής το 1915 ?? 

http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/ship.php?ship_id=33023&name=Providence

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A propos of *Belvedere* here is another picture plus a relevant detailed description in Italian from http://www.archeologiaindustriale.it...ve&goto_id=127
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 32236


Το γνωστο μας πλοιο *Belvedere* εκανε με μακρινα μεταναστευτικα ταξιδια απο την Πατρα στην Νοτιο Αμερικη, εδω στις 16 Φεβρουαριου 1925

19250216 Belvedere.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ........ Eψαξα και βρήκα από το Google/photo τις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες του
> Kaiser Franz Josef I από www.photoship.co.uk 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30122
> 
> .........


*Kaiser Franz Josef I

*KJ1.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/biblion...n/photostream/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Madonna_ της Fabre

MAdonna.jpg

_Madonna_  19 Μαιου 1906, τα ταξιδια αρχιζουν.
19060519 Madonna.jpg

20 Ιουλιου 1906
19060720 Madonna.jpg

3 Ιουλιου 1920
19200703 Madonna.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του *Madonna* που παρουσίασε ο φίλος Nicholas να προσθέσω και εγώ δύο για εμπλουτισμό 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Madonna-01.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20M/slides/Madonna-02.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του *Madonna* που παρουσίασε ο φίλος Nicholas να προσθέσω και εγώ δύο για εμπλουτισμό 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Madonna-01.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20M/slides/Madonna-02.jpg



Μεγαλη συγκινηση μ αυτη την φωτογραφια που δειχνει Ελληνες μεταναστες μεσα στο υπερωκεανιο *Madonna* να επιστρεφουν στην Ελλαδα για να πολεμησουν στους Βαλκανικους πολεμους...  Απο την Βιβλιοθηκη του Αμερικανικου Κογκρεσου, Οκτωβριος 1912
http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ggb2004010727/

Madonna.jpg11694v.jpg11695v.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, μετανομάσεται _Presidente Wilson_ και συνεχίζει να περνάει από την Πάτρα.
> 
> Το 1929 πωλήται στη Lloyd Triestino και μετανομάσεται *Gange* για πλόες προς Απω Ανατολή.


To πλοίο ως GANGE περνάει το κανάλι του Σουέζ το 1935 μεταφέροντας ιταλούς στρατιώτες για τον πόλεμο της Αιθιοπίας.

Gange.jpg gange2.jpg
πηγή

----------


## τοξοτης

> To *Argentina * 24/12/1909
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120167


Δύο φωτογραφίες (ελπίζω σωστές ) του ARGENTINA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gentina-20.jpg

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...gentina-22.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

sicilianprince (1).jpg SicilianPrince.jpg


Ψάχνοντας οικογενειακές ιστορίες, όλο και κάτι βρίσκεις για τη θάλασσα.
Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν για τον παππού μου που ήταν μετανάστης στις ΗΠΑ, χωρίς να ξέρω πότε και πως έφυγε, «έπεσα» στο αρχείο του Ellis Island  όπου οι συστηματικοί αμερικάνοι κατέγραφαν τα πάντα για τους αφικνούμενους μετανάστες.
Το ενδιαφέρον για το nautilia.gr είναι ότι το ταξίδι έγινε με το ατμόπλοιο «Sicilian Prince», το οποίο:
Ναυπηγήθηκε από την Scott’s Shipbuilding & Engineering Company στο Greenock της Σκωτίας το 1889 και καθελκύστηκε στις 28 Σεπτέμβρη. Ήταν 2789 τόνων γκρος, μήκους 363.5 ποδών, πλάτους 42.2. Είχε υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 12 κόμβων και μετέφερε 1125 επιβάτες, (25 στην πρώτη θέση και 1100 στην τρίτη). Αξιοσημείωτο είναι ότι στο ταξίδι κατά το οποίο έφτασε στη Νέα Υόρκη στις 8-11-1906 μετέφερε 1646 επιβάτες!!!
Κατασκευάστηκε για την Mala Real Portugueza με πορτογάλικη σημαία και ονομάστηκε «Μοζαμβίκη». Μετονομάστηκε σε «Alvarez Gabriel» το 1898 και πουλήθηκε το 1902 στην Prince Line οπότε μετονομάστηκε σε «Sicilian Prince»  εξυπηρετώντας τη γραμμή Γένοβα-Νέα Υόρκη.
Το τελευταίο ταξίδι με τα σινιάλα της Prince Line έγινε στις 18 Μαρτη του 1908 στη διαδρομή Νάπολη-Συρακούσες-Πειραιάς-Πάτρα-Παλέρμο-Νέα Υόρκη. Στη συνέχεια αγοράστηκε από τη British Northwest Transport Line και εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Ρόττερνταμ-Χάλιφαξ-Νέας Υόρκης.
Από τις 20 Οκτώβρη του 1902 ως τις 29 Απρίλη του 1910 έκανε συνολικά 47 ταξίδια μεταφέροντας 46.795 επιβάτες.
Το 1910 πουλήθηκε στην Khedivial Mail Line και μετονομάστηκε σε «Abbasieh» εκτελώντας πλέον δρομολόγια στη Μεσόγειο, μεταφέροντας προσκυνητές στη Μέκκα.
Διαλύθηκε το 1930 στην Ιταλία.

----------


## johny1940

> Υπερωκεανειο απο την προσωπικη μου συλλογη
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102009


Αυτή είναι η ιταλική βασιλική θαλαμηγός Trinacria.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ενα απο τα *Excelsior*, *Exarch * και  *Exilona* της American Export Lines στην Καλαματα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119270
> www.ebay.it


Τρεις καρτ ποσταλ των πλοιων *Excelsior*, *Exarch* η  *Exilona* της American Export Lines βρισκονται εδω http://www.ergani-repository.gr/ergani/handle/11219/595

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 1936 μετανομάσεται _Marco Polo_ και ταξιδεύει μεταξύ Τεργέστης και Αλεξάνδρειας. Πιθανότατα θα πέρναγε και απο Ελληνικά λιμάνια. Την επόμενη χρόνια συνεχίζει για τη Adriatica στην ίδια γραμμή. 
> 
> Το τέλος του ήρθε με το 2ο παγκόσμιο. Κατασχεμένο απο τους Γερμανούς θα το αυτοβυθίσουν το 1945 για να μπλοκάρουν το λιμάνι της Τεργέστης. Το ναυάγιο του ανελκύστηκε και διαλύθηκε το 1949/50.


Να δούμε και μια φωτογραφία που δείχνει την κατάντια του πλοίου, μισοβυθισμένο από τους Γερμανούς για να εμποδίσει την πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι της La Spezia και όχι της Τεργέστης που είχα γράψει παλιότερα.

jj8jyf.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Martha Washington_: Καρτ ποσταλ απο την Πατρα που βρηκα προχθες.

IMG_2037.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μία όμορφη φωτογραφία του Vulcania, ενός πλοίου τόσο γνώριμου στον Πειραιά αλλά και στην Πάτρα, στην Βαρκελώνη το 1961 από τον καραβολάτρη φωτογράφο T. Diedrich. Τέσσερα χρόνια μετά το πλοίο αντικατεστάθηκε από τα νεώτερα Cristoforo Colombo και Leonardo Da Vinci και πουλήθηκε στην Siosa Line (Grimaldi-SIOSA Lines) με το νέο όνομα Caribia. Η διαφορά του με το αδελφάκι του Saturnia ήταν στην τσιμινιέρα όπου το Vulcania είχε ένα περιμετρικό χείλος ενώ το Saturnia είχε μία υπερυψωμένη μύτη στο μπροστινό μέρος για να διώχνει καλύτερα την κάπνα μακρυά από τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα.


Nα δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στα γεράματα του, ως CARIBIA στη Βαρκελώνη το 1972, όταν το φωτογράφισε ο φιλος Trevor. Το Σεπτέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς χτύπησε σε βράχια στις Κάννες με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήξει στον παροπλισμό και την επόμενη χρονιά να πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα.

CARIBIA-Barcelona-July 1972.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Nα δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στα γεράματα του, ως CARIBIA στη Βαρκελώνη το 1972, όταν το φωτογράφισε ο φιλος Trevor. Το Σεπτέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς χτύπησε σε βράχια στις Κάννες με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήξει στον παροπλισμό και την επόμενη χρονιά να πουληθεί για παλιοσίδερα.
> 
> CARIBIA-Barcelona-July 1972.jpg


Ήταν τότε που τα πλοία ήταν ΠΛΟΙΑ  πανέμορφα και όχι επιπλέοντες ντουλάπες ή πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ενα κα μοναδικο μεταναστευτικο ταξιδι του *ΝΕΥΣΤΡΙΑ* απο την Πατρα για την Νεα Υορκη απο την εφημεριδα _Ελπις_ της 3/6/1907.
Το πλοιο αυτο ειχε τραγικο τελος μια και την επομενη χρονια χαθηκε στον Ατλαντικο αυτανδρο και χωρις κανενα ιχνος. Οταν χαθηκε δεν ειχε επιβατες...

Neustria.jpg

19070603 Νευστρια1 Ελπις.jpg
19070603 Νευστρια2 Ελπις.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενα απο τα *Excelsior*, *Exarch * και  *Exilona* της American Export Lines στην Καλαματα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119270
> www.ebay.it


Ξεφυλλίζοντας ξανά το θέμα παρατήρησα αυτή τη φωτογραφία στην Καλαμάτα και πρέπει να πω οτι το πλοίο της American Export Lines που φαίνεται στο κέντρο δεν είναι ένα από τα αναφερόμενα τα οποία ανήκαν στην κλάση των Hog Islander και που βλέπουμε εδώ:
ael20si.jpg

Στην πραγματικότητα το πλοίο στην Καλαμάτα είναι ένα από τα οκτώ πλοία τύπου C3-E που ναυπηγήθηκαν το 1939-40 για την AEL και τα οποία είχαν το χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι των πλοίων τύπου C3 αλλά ολοκληρώθηκαν με την κλασσική πρύμνη τύπου counter που χαρακτήριζε τα πλοία της εταιρίας. Εδώ βλέπουμε το σχέδιο των c3-E που ήταν τα Exporter, Explorer, Exchange, Express, Exemplar, Exhibitor, Executor, Examiner. Πλην του Express που βυθίστηκε στον πόλεμο τα υπόλοιπα διαλύθηκαν το 1968-71. Εξυπηρέτησαν τη γραμμή της Μεσογείου μεταφέροντας εμπορεύματα, όπως για παράδειγμα λάδι από το λιμάνι της Μεσσηνίας. Μιας και στη φωτογραφία της Καλαμάτας τα πλοία δεν έχουν ζωγραφισμένες σημαίες στο πλάι τους για να υποδηλώσουν την ουδετερότητα τους προκύπτει οτι η φωτογραφία είναι μεταπολεμική.

Να δούμε μια ωραία φωτογραφία του Exemplar δεξαμενισμένου (από το Hoboken Historical Museum)
exemplar.jpg

και το σχέδιο τους
c3_e_kl.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

To MARTHA WASHINGTON που είχε μεταφέρει και εκατοντάδες Έλληνες μετανάστες, εδώ σε μια αναχώρηση του από τo "Nέο Κόσμο"

μαρθα.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> To MARTHA WASHINGTON που είχε μεταφέρει και εκατοντάδες Έλληνες μετανάστες, εδώ σε μια αναχώρηση του από τo "Nέο Κόσμο"
> 
> μαρθα.jpg


Ενδιαφέρον θέμα,για τους Ελληνες μετανάστες,και όμορφες σπάνιες φωτο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Άλλες εποχές, άλλα μέτρα ασφαλείας. Βλέπεις το απίστευτο πλήθος στην προβλήτα, και δεν μπορείς παρά να σκεφτείς ότι με ένα κατά λάθος σπρώξιμο, με ένα μικροεπεισόδιο ή κάποιο μικροπανικό πολλοί θα μπορούσε να κατέληγαν στην θάλασσα. Για να μην μιλήσουμε για κάποιο σπάσιμο κάβου.

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοίο που εικονίζεται πρέπει να είναι το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, ένα πλοίο ναυπήγησης 1912 που με αυτό το όνομα ταξίδεψε μόνο 2 χρόνια καθώς ο 1ος παγκόσμιος το κράτησε δεμένο στην Τεργέστη. Με την διάλυση της Αυστρο-Ουγγαρίας και την απώλεια των παραλίων, η εταιρεία μετανομάσεται το 1919 σε Cosulich Line, και συνεχίζει της δραστηριότητες της από την Τεργέστη.
> Το *Kaiser Franz Joseph I*, μετανομάσεται _Presidente Wilson_ και συνεχίζει να περνάει από την Πάτρα.


Άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα  πιθανότατα τη δεκαετία του '20 και ως PRESIDENTE WILSON πλέον.

marco polo.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το *Exiria* πηγαινε απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Νεα Υορκη. Εδω αγγελια της 19ης Οκτωβριου 1932 απο την Μακεδονια
> 
> The ship was built as *Corson*  by American International             Shipbuilding Corp., Hog Island, Pennsylvania. She was  built for             the United States Shipping Board. In 1920 she was assigned to *Export Steamship Corp.*  She was outright purchased in 1925 and renamed *Exiria* in 1928. 
> 
> In 1941 she was renamed *Exchester*, in 1946             *Exmoor*, and -like a ping pong ball- in 1946 she was sold to the Parry Navigation Company and renamed *Esther*. In 1947             she was sold to Montijo Company, Panama and renamed *Meridian*.  She was scrapped in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71120





> Το ΕΧΙRIA ήταν ένα από τα 110 φορτηγά τύπου 1022 ή αλλιώς "Hog Islanders". Δεν είχαν χώρους ενδιαίτησης για επιβάτες (πλην 6 που μετασκευάστηκαν στην πορεία) και έτσι οι ταλαίπωροι που το προτίμησαν θα έκαναν αξέχαστο ταξίδι...
> 
> Το σχετικό σχέδιο των πλοίων αυτού του τύπου:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71156
> πηγή


Ένα άρθρο από τα Ναυτικά Χρονικά του 1931 αναφέρει τα πλοία της εταιρίας που ταξίδευαν έως την Ελλάδα, τα περισσότερα από τα οποία ήταν τύπου "Hog" όπως το EXIRIA.
ex ships.jpg

Το EXIRIA πέρασε από ελληνικά χέρια όταν μετονομάστηκε το 1947 σε MERIDIAN για την παναμαδέζικη Cia Montijo de Vapores SA η οποία ανήκε στον πρώην ναύαρχο Μαλάμο που τότε ανακοινώθηκε οτι είχε αγοράσει δυο παρήλικα "Hog Islanders". 

Δεν ήταν ο μόνος Έλληνας που είχε αποκτήσει από τα κακομούτσουνα αμερικάνικα φορτηγά, καθώς ο Μαγκλιβέρας είχε το 1952-53 το MARIANDREA, ο Λιβανός το 1947-52 το BIENVENIDO, ο Ευγενίδης το υπερωκεάνειο PROTEA, κλπ. Παρά την μικρή τους ταχύτητα και την ηλικία τους, συνέχισαν να βρίσκουν αγοραστές ακόμη και το 1955 οπότε Ανδριώτες αγόρασαν το ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ (παρακάτω σαν ελβετικό) και το ταξίδεψαν για δυο χρόνια υπό σημαία Κόστα Ρίκα, πρωτού ως ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑRIA καθηλωθεί από μια πυρκαγιά. Όταν διαλύθηκε το 1959 ήταν μάλλον το τελευταίο ελληνόκτητο τύπου Hog. 
Demetrios.jpg

To τελευταίo των "Χόγκ" ήταν το βραζιλιάνικο MAUA που ταξίδευε ως "μικτό" και διαλύθηκε το 1967.
naviomaua.jpg

----------

